# Форум для размышляющих > Моя проблема >  Нужен совет от знающих

## konstantin1971

Здравствуйте. Не буду растекаться соплями о неудавшейся жизни.
(Горе , болезни, безденежье - все как у всех, хотя сейчас прижимает особенно)
Интроверт с уклоном в социофобию и депрессии.
в общем - ничего особенного, каждый второй такой же.
А если каждый первый задумается о своей жизни - пиши пропало.
(я не про политику, это не хаваем)
 Где- то у меня даже лучше, нет детей , не женат , нет друзей нет ответственности перед кем- либо.
Можно отчаливать с легким сердцем.
 я убежденный самоубийца.
Совершенно очевидно, что все мы очень крупно попали.
Не нужно было рождаться в этом мире боли , страданий и принуждения.
Был такой царевич в Индии по имени Шакьямуни.
Потом его назвали Будда. Он быстро понял в чем дело. 
Прочитайте первую благородную истину Буддизма и вы сразу поймете , как обстоят дела.
И не важно, будь ты самим Биллом Гейтсом - тебе не избежать боли и принуждения.
Вопрос собственно такой - после меня останется квартира, двухкомнатная.
Из родственников никого.
Хочу оставить бывшей жене. Она человек не плохой, у нас приятельские отношения
Но есть загвоздка.
Я хорошо изучил физиологию и выбрал подходящий способ. Стопроцентная гарантия и отсутствие боли. Предварительно слегка опробывал - до потери сознания. Ощущения положительные и даже приятные. Одобрено.
Страха нет совершенно. Перед неизвестностью загробного мира-тем более.
Если там ничего нет , это лучший вариант. Ничто не способно страдать. Если там есть Бог, так у МЕНЯ будет к нему много вопросов.Во всяком случае я убежден, что никто не обязан соблюдать договор , которого он не заключал. Меня не спросили - хочу ли я рождаться вот сюда. Не было такого
И адом меня не испугаешь.
Как говорил Марк Твен, если есть ад - там будет столько интересных людей, что вечности не хватит пожать всем руки.
Теперь собственно вопрос - как же мне поступить с квартирой? Учитывая, что у меня нет друзей и даже хороших знакомых. Допустим, я оформлю наследство. Но , как она узнает и когда?
Последний неблизкий знакомый общался со мной пол года назад.
Реально - меня могут не обнаружить и несколько лет.
По трупному запаху не факт, что обнаружат.
У меня почти герметичная входная дверь.Кроме того, соседи алкаши и воняет на лестнице изрядно. Даже если по запаху заподозрят - вскроют дверь болгаркой. И я уверен, что менты растащат все в квартире. Тут ничего особенного, но я знаю , что и бытовая техника и комп и ноут и плазма для нее будут огромным подарком. Оставлять ключи - некому. Намекать на смерть - не вариант.
Да и как и кому на это намекнешь?
Представляю разговорчик с моей стороны !
----Вы зайдите через день - два, там будет жмурик , вызовите труповозку и закройте квартиру а ключи отдайте моей бывшей жене (она из Москвы подъедет)---
Это же чистая клиника! Санитары Здравствуйте

А в желтый дом я не хочу.
Сподобился как то полежать там пару дней. Лег сам и выписался через два дня.
Год антидепрессантов дома спровоцировал чудовищную волну депрессии. Почитал , углубился в тему -туфта и мне только навредит. В прошлую зиму-весну, хоть башкой о стену бейся.
 В общем - проблема. Квартира приватизированнная, кооператив. Если так оставить - уйдет стервятникам. А бывшая жена будет рада. Очень жалко и ума не приложу, как решить эту проблему.
Может кто посоветует выход?

----------


## June

Может стоит к нотариусу на консультацию сходить? Жене завещание и ключи можно почтой послать, или просто подарить, типа на всякий случай.

----------


## qwe

Психотерапия  :Smile:

----------


## Aare

Так к нотариусу, да. А жене бывшей письмо заказное почтой. Она его получит и пойдет твой труп из квартиры доставать, а потом и к нотариусу. Только смотри, в этом случае самоубиться надо наверняка, а то глупо получится - она придет, а ты живой.

----------


## 4ybaka

Красиво автор пишет и со смыслом!)

----------


## konstantin1971

Ну, не будьте наивными, ребята !
К нотариусу сунулся с такими вопросами - смотрели как на зачумленного.
Подозрительная сделка.
Представьте себе, что участник сделки в условиях оговаривает даже приблизительные сроки своей смерти без достаточных медицинских показаний(рак и тд)
Формально сделка (завещание, дарение) признается подозрительной и может быть оспорена в судебном порядке.
(когда я интересовался такими отвлеченными темами в конторе - на меня смотрели как на зачумленного, потом пришло в голову. ОНИ решили, что я хочу кого то грохнуть. И я их понимаю прекрасно. Мне и самому бы это показалось странным)
А намерение суицида - уже является достаточной причиной, для признания невменяемости в судебном порядке.
До предоставления заключения из психиатрии.  заключения положительного характера бывают ОЧЕНЬ редкими.
Даже в случае смертельного исхода в заключении будет указано, что документы были оформлены в период подготовки к суициду (Недееспоспособности, невменяемости) и автоматом все это может быть оспорено в суде.
А председателя нашего кооператива я хорошо знаю.
Всех знает, город небольшой, даст на лапу и отожмет квартиру легко.
(бывшая жена не близкий родственник и прав у нее не больше, чем у него)
Ушлых адвокатов здесь не знаю да и денег на них нет но самое важное - поди потом проверь.
Поэтому пока сам ломаю голову.
В завещании без проблем прокатывает только несчастный случай.
Но умирать в мучениях в мои планы не входит.
Тут кто то написал , что важно убиться до конца.
Не волнуйтесь - я большой мальчик (лет за 40) и к делу подхожу основательно.
Никаких вскрытий вен, таблеток и прыжков с крыши.
Не гарантирован результат - все это косвенные методы.
Изучите основы физиологии и жизнедеятельности мозга.
Вегетативная система организма очень живучая вещь, сам организм убить очень не просто.
Хотя, с другой стороны - жизнь гораздо более болезненный и мучительный процесс.
Вы не способны даже пол часа усидеть на стуле или в кресле, без того, чтобы сменить позу.
Тело начинает болеть, ощущать неудобство, страдание.
И вы меняете позу, чтобы вам стало легче. 
Постоянное страдание и бегство от него.А еще и есть захочется. Надо что то делать.
А еще и холодно станет или жарко. Надо что-то делать.
А еще работать надо, когда хочется и не хочется.
А еще эмоции и далеко не все прияные.
Непредвзято - жизнь это постоянное бегство от страдания.
Все действия людей , объективно направлены на избавление или облегчение страданий.
Даже сейчас я несчастен из за этой злосчастной квартиры.
А уходить надо налегке. В приятном расположении духа.
Это меня очень расстраивает.
Как будто ты на финише, почти добежал ,отмучился, оторвался от всех и рвешь грудью ленту.
И тут -бац! Кто то ставит тебе подножку. 
Ну е-мое!

----------


## Aare

> Ну, не будьте наивными, ребята !


 А зачем вообще говорить нотариусу что-то о своём самоубийстве и приблизительных сроках? Можно ли составить бессрочное завещание без всяких сроков и способов? Или в случае СУ всё равно могут анулировать? А как вариант дарственную оформить? нотариус даже не нужен вроде.




> А уходить надо налегке. В приятном расположении духа.


 Это да)) но ты не переживай, всё хорошо будет. Так или иначе. Бабушке моей привет передавай.

----------


## konstantin1971

О сроках самоубийства говорить надо. Иначе меня могут найти через несколько лет - не раньше.
Однажды я пропал с радаров на 3,5 года. (был в  Индии)
Никто не удивился и не искал.
Меня это устраивает. Мне так комфортнее.
Придется оформлять дарственную. Иначе завещание могут оспорить,подозрение -недееспособен. (например - подозрение на шизофрению) Судится- дохлый вариант.
Оформлять дарственную, нужны паспортные данные обоих сторон.
Геморрой еще тот. Пойдут вопросы - а зачем? а с чего? а почему сейчас?
Как это объяснить?
Вряд ли Вы с легкостью дадите паспорт человеку, с которым общаетесь дай Бог раз в год по телефону.
Ну , что-то надо придумать.
С другой стороны - досадная и неприятная задержка.
Перспективы даже на месяц не вызывают восторга. На фоне проблем со здоровьем - полное отсутствие денег.
Все банально- облегчать страдания больше нечем.
Я отношусь к ситуации спокойно.
Всегда есть выбор. 
Представьте , вы сидите в темном, грязном чуланчике где мерзко и сыро.
И тут вы видите незапертую дверь. Что там за дверью - не различшь, но это огромно.
Выбор у каждого одинаков. Либо выходишь, либо остаешься. Но самое смешное, если страшно и останешься - тебя все равно оттуда вытащат, как бы не визжал.
Большинство , все таки остаются до последнего. Коготками цепляются за тряпки, когда их вытаскивает.
А потом еще окажется, что их там никто и не держал !
Что может быть печальнее?
Спокойно и с достоинством выйти - серьезная задача.
Джайны и самураи вызывают восхищение в этом смысле.
В общем - придется пока задержаться, как то утрясти дела без истерик.

----------


## June

Может, правильнее поискать ответ на юридических форумах? Не думаю, что на этом сайте сидят грамотные юристы.

----------


## konstantin1971

> А зачем вообще говорить нотариусу что-то о своём самоубийстве и приблизительных сроках? Можно ли составить бессрочное завещание без всяких сроков и способов? Или в случае СУ всё равно могут анулировать? А как вариант дарственную оформить? нотариус даже не нужен вроде.
> 
> 
> 
> Это да)) но ты не переживай, всё хорошо будет. Так или иначе. Бабушке моей привет передавай.


 Да, чуть не забыл - бабушке то лучше самому привет передать. Я ведь совсем не знаю старушку. 
Все там будем а жизнь, уверяю Вас, совсем короткая штука.
Это кажется , что все впереди и надолго. А щелкнешь пальцами и вот тебе 45.
А вроде бы детство только вчера.
Это все очень быстро происходит. Вы вспомните мои слова.

----------


## 4ybaka

Aare женского пола!)А ты пишешь Костян очень реалистично,молоток!Я с тобой полностью согласен)

----------


## pipetkin32

Автор,мне кажется ты ищешь зацепки чтобы пожить еще (наверняка сам такой,хотя думаю иначе)
Как вариант - продай свою двушку и купи гостинку,развалюху в пригороде или на съемную,а лишние деньги жене перешли




> щелкнешь пальцами и вот тебе 45.
> А вроде бы детство только вчера.
> Это все очень быстро происходит. Вы вспомните мои слова.


   Все ясно - кризис среднего возраста
 Мне тоже немного грустно,но предпочел бы смерть,чем вернуться в детство

----------


## Aare

> О сроках самоубийства говорить надо. Иначе меня могут найти через несколько лет - не раньше.


 Так ты сделай так, чтоб нашли. почему вариант с писмьом по почте не устраивает? письмо, дескать, "я умер, иди хорони меня и забирай квартиру".




> Оформлять дарственную, нужны паспортные данные обоих сторон.
> Геморрой еще тот. Пойдут вопросы - а зачем? а с чего? а почему сейчас?
> Как это объяснить?


 А нигде не сохранились её данные? Жена ж всё же, хоть и бывшая.




> Да, чуть не забыл - бабушке то лучше самому привет передать. Я ведь совсем не знаю старушку.
> Все там будем а жизнь, уверяю Вас, совсем короткая штука.


 ну мало ли после смерти всех кого хочешь встретишь. Тогда точно передавай) Я то там может лет ещё 60 не буду, долго же не увидимся.

----------


## 4ybaka

Синдром отложенной жизни почти у всех людей)))Они больны,хотя этого не осознают!)

----------


## pipetkin32

> Обычно с таким мышлением по молодости дров и наламывают


  А каких конкретно дров автор наломал?

----------


## konstantin1971

Ребята, не смешите меня. Никакого кризиса среднего возраста у меня нет.
Чтобы он был, нужно стремиться к мечте , потом обломаться по всем фронтам и затем уж съедать себя заживо.
У меня такого нет. Мне нужен самый минимум для проживания. 
В общении я почти не нуждаюсь. В привязанности тоже.
Женился по любви , но она прошла - как и все в этом мире непостоянства
Лет с 20 я интуитивно понял устройство этого мира.
Точнее всего это выразил Будда.
1 благородная истина - даже мельчайшие ваши действия продиктованы страданием, бегством от него и непостоянством.
Зная это, нет причин к чему либо стремиться или привязываться.
Нет повода для разочарования или уныния и сожаления.
И бояться так же нечего. Можно достичь мира с собой.
Тут можно долго вдаваться в подробности но у меня нет желания учить кого либо.
Я в прекрасном расположении духа и не сожалею ни о чем (за исключением хлопот с этой квартирой)
Причина моего желания выйти отсюда сугубо прагматична.
В следствии тропической малярии (недолеченой) серьезно пострадал организм. Даже после перемены климата изнурительные приступы бывают и сейчас. Пришлось закрыть свой маленький ип состоящий из одного человека - меня. Работы здесь нет даже сторожем.
(небольшой город в Беларуси)
Ой, да говна - пирога ---таких историй пруд пруди.
Жалею ли я о чем -то (нет семьи, детей и тд)?
Нет, не жалею.
Да Боже упаси - моя жизнь и в половину не была бы такой интересной и увлекательной.
Просто пришло мое время и я это спокойно принимаю.
Не буду цепляться за тряпки в чулане.
Теперь по делу - может кому то поможет. Я все узнал.
Если вы кончаете самоубийством - ваше завещание действительно может быть оспорено в суде.
(любые суицидальные действия автоматически относятся к области психиатрии)
И тут все зависит от того - сколько даст адвокат на лапу судье.
В отличии от естественной смерти, ваше имущество или часть его , могут получить совсем левые люди.
Так что советы , типа напиши ей она приедет и все получит , здесь не пройдут.
Продавать квартиру тоже не вариант.
Город 200 тысяч населения - спрос сейчас упал, хотя оценивали ее в 20 тыс уе.
Продавать можно пол года а мне не охота задерживаться.
Придется скататься в Москву для оформления дарственной.
Еще вопрос не продуманный - как избавится от трупа, не особо хочется напрягать ее этими проблемами.
Совсем не хочется. В Индии хорошо решали этот вопрос - сразу на костер или в реку. 
Тут тоже подумать надо. Трупный запах, после недели разложения, из помещения не так легко удалить.
В общем - продуманное самоубийство это тоже мероприятие.
А самого так и подмывает, не терпится. Тут то я уже все понял. 
Тут все ясно и очевидно. Сансара - мать ее.
Перечитываю  тибетскую Бардо Тедол (книга для мертвых,о загробном мире)
Ну, если не врут поганцы - это будет очень круто!

----------


## konstantin1971

Нет , данные паспорта не сохранились.
Мы виделись года три назад.
Теплый дружеский секс и о жизни поговорили. Ей реально эти деньги помогли бы. Одной трудно да и возраст.
Но сойтись и мысли не было. Просто хорошее прошлое связывает но это всего лишь прошлое.
Вариант с письмом по почте не устраивает.
Я только сейчас задумался о последствиях. Этого я не учел.
зная, как работает наша почта , нужно рассчитывать на несколько суток. Плюс дорога, на работе взять отгул туда- сюда.
Реально это минимум неделя.
Это самый минимум. 
Вы представляете , что будет с трупом через неделю при комнатной температуре?
Опустим внешний вид - это не волнует.
Но он потечет (процесс разложения выделяет достаточно много жидкости)
И трупный запах ничем не истребишь. Въедается в помещение намертво.
Хорошенький сюрприз
Так и психику травмировать человеку недолго. 
Спасибо, что напомнили об этом.
Придется немного изменить план.

----------


## konstantin1971

> Я не имел в виду конкретно автора темы. 
> Молвлю пока люди молоды, они не очень-то беспокоятся о будущем, и совершают поступки из разряда неблагопристойных. При этом, у них ещё хватает наглости пологать, что в конечном итоге всё сойдёт им с рук. 
> Но, время обычно расставляет всё по своим местам.              
> Я могу лишь предпологать. 
> Как мне видится, Константин вы всё-таки не с проста хотите оставить квартиру своей бывшей жене. Когда-то вы жили вместе. Но расстались. И расстались возможно по вашей вине. Не знаю, допустим часто её обижали. Поэтому, это будет как бы извинением с вашей стороны.
> А предположим предай вас она, то в этом случае сомневаюсь, что вы бы так о ней пеклись.
> Но, конечно, это всё только догадки, не более. Истина здесь ведома лишь вам.
> Вообще, судя о чужой жизни, надо всегда помнить - мы видим лишь то, что нам дают увидеть.
> И, в наши дни многие люди знают всему цену, но не понимают истинных ценностей. 
> Я в этом мире ценю только верность. Без этого ты никто. В жизни это единственная валюта, которая не потеряет ценность, никогда не обесценится. Надо хранить верность. Верность данному слову, верность обязательствам, другим, себе. Ценны лишь человеческие отношения. Всё!


 Нет, я не обижал бывшую жену. Здесь все просто.
Родственников у меня нет. Любовь давно прошла.
Поэтому квартира достанется совсем левым людям, либо ей. А меня жаба душит, когда представлю довольного председателя нашего кооператива. Халява то какая!
Вроде бы и все равно, но как камешек в ботинке. Уж больно противная личность.
Хер ему! 
Что касается отношений - никогда не придавал этому особого значения. Для меня они не являются ценностью.
Если человеку нужны отношения, значит он не самодостаточен. Зависим. Привязан. Не свободен. Скован.
Тревожится. Боится - вдруг что не так? Вдруг все умрут ?
Ой, да люди только и делают, что выясняют отношения. Кто что сказал, сделал, не так посмотрел.
Тоска то какая смертная.
Вы молча понаблюдайте за людьми, хотя бы неделю.
Отстраненно, без эмоций - только реальность , какая есть.
Они говорят одно и то же. В основном жалуются. И конечно же про отношения.
Так озабочены, что я не могу находится долго рядом.
Ну, действительно - тоска же смертная.
Для меня есть другая ценность. Она называется - реальность.
Любовь в браке кончается примерно через два года - это в лучшем случае.
У ВСЕХ !
Ну сели , поговорили - как оно в реальности?
А вот так - кончилась и у меня и у нее. Как жить дальше ? Мучить друг друга верностью и данным словом?
Да это же бред полный. 
И после этого мы жили еще семь лет без ссор и претензий. И у нее были мужчины и у меня женщины.
Но , никаких обид.
Потом я уехал далеко , в жаркие страны.
И сейчас , когда я умру она не особо огорчится. Нет повода. Нет отношений - нет страданий.

----------


## Aare

> Что касается отношений - никогда не придавал этому особого значения. Для меня они не являются ценностью.
> Если человеку нужны отношения, значит он не самодостаточен. Зависим. Привязан. Не свободен. Скован.
> Тревожится. Боится - вдруг что не так? Вдруг все умрут ?


 Ты не прав. Отношения могут строить просто потому, что это классно. Что ты выберешь на обед - овсянку на воде без сахара или бараньи рёбрышки с аджикой и печёными овощами? Второе просто вкуснее, но это не значит, что поедая эти рёбрышки ты чего-то боишься и как-то несвободен.




> Жалею ли я о чем -то (нет семьи, детей и тд)?
> Нет, не жалею.
> Да Боже упаси - моя жизнь и в половину не была бы такой интересной и увлекательной.


 Ты прав, абсолютно




> Просто пришло мое время и я это спокойно принимаю.


 А вот тут наверное нет

----------


## June

> как работает наша почта , нужно рассчитывать на несколько суток.


 А как наша… Письмо из Москвы в Москву, бывает, недели 3 идёт. Сейчас чуть лучше, но рассчитывать на 3 дня точно не стоит.




> Так и психику травмировать человеку недолго.


 Думаю, получить наследство от самоубийцы в любом случае травма для человека, если он не зачерствел окончательно. Плюс заморачиваться с продажей квартиры в другой стране… Может, лучше продать квартиру и найти способ передать деньги, как предлагал *pipetkin32*?




> Что ты выберешь на обед - овсянку на воде без сахара или бараньи рёбрышки с аджикой и печёными овощами?


 Извиняюсь, что не совсем в тему, но у меня от рёбрышек живот раздражается, если съесть их 2 раза подряд, на обед и на ужин. Потом несколько дней залечивать придётся. Они вкусные, но от них очень уж едкий желудочный сок выделяется. С аджикой вообще, наверное, ад будет. Баранья лопатка более диетическая. В предложенном варианте я, возможно, выбрал бы овсянку)

----------


## pipetkin32

> Думаю, получить наследство от самоубийцы в любом случае травма для человека, если он не зачерствел окончательно. Плюс заморачиваться с продажей квартиры в другой стране… Может, лучше продать квартиру и найти способ передать деньги, как предлагал *pipetkin32*?


   Автор насчет квартиры конкретно заморачивается,а ведь суицид на горизонте,есть повод задуматься над другим...
 Тем более не факт что его бывшая не продаст ее первым делом
 Мож с ней связаться,солгать что уезжаешь за бугор,квартира не нужна,мол буду продавать,а на новом месте уже все есть,быт налажен,так что давай помогу тебе деньгами

----------


## qwe

*Константин*, а чем вас отпугивает психотерапия и взятие себя в руки?

----------


## konstantin1971

> Ты не прав. Отношения могут строить просто потому, что это классно. Что ты выберешь на обед - овсянку на воде без сахара или бараньи рёбрышки с аджикой и печёными овощами? Второе просто вкуснее, но это не значит, что поедая эти рёбрышки ты чего-то боишься и как-то несвободен.
> 
> 
> 
> Ты прав, абсолютно
> 
> 
> 
> А вот тут наверное нет


 

Вот тут нам не понять друг друга. Я толкую о том, что отношения это страдание в чистом виде.
Упрощенно - это реакция на внешний раздражитель. Вам говорят что-то и вы реагируете. Вы говорите - они реагируют. Взаимная стимуляция . Вроде петтинга. 
Она может быть приятной , может неприятной. 
Я непонятную вещь скажу - приятное это тоже страдание. 
Может быть самая изощренная его форма.
Именно оно порождает привязанность. Если попал в эту ловушку - дело швах.
Страдания неизбежны. На востоке это называют колесом Сансары.
Ад - по нашему.
Я так сильно подозреваю, что все мы там и находимся. Просто никто не сказал нам об этом.
А как распознать, что мы не в аду?
И можно ли жить общаясь с людьми, но без отношений?
Совсем без ничего - без овсянки и без ребрышек?
Без страданий и выбора. 
Да , можно- и это счастье.
В моем случае это тоже выбор и бегство от страданий. 
Мой выбор - уйти достойно,пока можешь, 
Признаюсь ,что у меня не хватило бы духу прыгнуть с крыши или порезать вены.
Или нечто подобное, слишком велик страх предсмертной агонии.Такие вещи делают в состоянии сильнейшей
душевной боли. У меня такого нет.
Но раз я нашел безболезненный (и даже приятный) способ как выключить это тело, то и вопрос снят.
Зачем мучиться? 
Вот основной вопрос каждого человека. Ради ребрышек или хотя бы овсянки? Ради чего еще?
Недотрахался ? Да вроде бы хватит уже, гормоны не бушуют. Что бы еще придумать ? Какой геморрой на свою голову? Можно пробовать дальше лечиться, упираться там чего то. Но опять таки - ради чего?
Пресловутый вопрос о смысле жизни . 
А фокус в том , что его просто нет. Самого по себе его нет. 
Каждый находит геморрой на свою голову(отношения, семья, карьера и тд) и называет его смыслом. Ну, так принято. Так уж повелось издавна.
И что самое паскудное - всем хреново и трудно в той или иной степени. Но все себя утешают - мол без этого никак. По другому ,мол нельзя. И все беспрерывно жалуются.
Поэтому я не могу долго общаться со знакомыми. Все живут в аду из ни за что не признают этого.
Могли бы хоть перестать винить тяжелую жизнь и плакать. Жизнь не тяжелая - она такая какая есть , бессмысленная.С точки зрения жизни - человек ничуть не ценнее комара.
Поэтому, я все таки спокойно принимаю смерть. Если без мучений ,то даже с радостью.

----------


## Aare

ну это всё очень умно, и щедро приправлено якобы восточной мудростью. но насколько я могу судить, ни одна религия мира не говорит о том, что покончить с собой - это ценность. по моему ты выхватываешь какие-то отдельные куски из разных учений и лепишь свою какую-то псевдофилософию, чтобы оправдать себя в своём намереннии покончить с собой. То, что жизнь - страдание, это вовсе не ведёт к тому, что нужно с собой покончить. Как мне кажется, ответ на твои полотна текста: "жизнь страдание? ну так страдай. не хочешь? Так не страдай". Вроде ты не под пытками. А сидишь в тёплой своей квартирке, интернет у тебя вот проведён, работа вроде есть. У меня например из этого только интернет. Все проблемы в твоей голове, не подбивай вселенский смысл под свою фанатичную веру в крутизну самоубийства.

----------


## konstantin1971

> *Константин*, а чем вас отпугивает психотерапия и взятие себя в руки?


 Отпугивает статистикой самоубийств среди психотерапевтов и психиатров.
И за какую часть мне брать себя в руки?
Шучу. 
Из всех методов пожалуй только трансперсональная психология мне внятно ясна и логична. Там действительно есть 
рациональное зерно. Остальное на грани шарлатанства.

----------


## konstantin1971

> Автор насчет квартиры конкретно заморачивается,а ведь суицид на горизонте,есть повод задуматься над другим...
>  Тем более не факт что его бывшая не продаст ее первым делом
>  Мож с ней связаться,солгать что уезжаешь за бугор,квартира не нужна,мол буду продавать,а на новом месте уже все есть,быт налажен,так что давай помогу тебе деньгами


 Да , все планы нужно корректировать.
Все складывается иначе. Сейчас валяюсь после приступа с температурой. На среду заказал билет в Москву. Думаю отойду к тому времени.
Бывшей навру, что уезжаю в Бирму надолго. Она знает, что я там бывал и собирался снова.
Под этим предлогом перепишу квартиру на нее. Подозрений не вызовет - там иногда опасно.
С квартирой пусть делает что хочет.
Деньгами помочь не смогу , их практически нет.
В неделю должен уложится.
Ну а завершать дело придется в походных условиях. Есть хата в деревне от бабки, правда в ужасном состоянии.
Ну, да мне же там не жить !
Да ,вот так вот все меняется прямо на ходу.
А я уж тут приготовился так роскошно
Мозгом не подумавши как следует, идиот
Спасибо хоть здесь постепенно допер , как сделать все правильно.
Казалось бы делов то - брык и готово, ан нет 
Ну да и хорошо, что вовремя сообразил.
Да, забавно - сегодня потащился покурить и нашел повестку из налоговой. Там долларов на восемьсот
непроплачено. Извините ребята но вам не повезло. Плакали ваши денежки.

----------


## qwe

> Отпугивает статистикой самоубийств среди психотерапевтов и психиатров.


  если бы каждый представитель мечтал об этом, они бы так и сделали. И профессии уже бы не стало. так что надежда есть) Вполне себе.




> И за какую часть мне брать себя в руки?
> Шучу.


 За самую ценную - за ум  :Smile: 




> Из всех методов пожалуй только трансперсональная психология мне внятно ясна и логична. Там действительно есть 
> рациональное зерно. Остальное на грани шарлатанства.


 Очень удобная позиция, так как одним выходом из положения меньше)

Классическая психотерапия - это способ произвести самоанализ, наладить контакт с собой, развязать парадоксы и заблуждения, найти ресурсы итд А думать об этом вы можете что угодно)

----------


## 4ybaka

Болеет он и денег нет!Хватит на него нападать))))

----------


## Aare

> Болеет он и денег нет!Хватит на него нападать))))


 Как и у меня. И не то, чтобы я не понимала его в его стремлении самоубиться. Я просто к тому, что не надо приплетать сюда религию и вкладывать в сие событие сакральный смысл

----------


## 4ybaka

Aare я как раз баранинку вчера ел и сегодня буду)))вкуснее чем овсянка спора нет))тока жесткая попалась в этот раз,в зубах застревает))

----------


## Aare

> Aare я как раз баранинку вчера ел и сегодня буду)))вкуснее чем овсянка спора нет))тока жесткая попалась в этот раз,в зубах застревает))


 Я тоже)) Поэтому и аналогия такая. Только у меня хорошо получилась))

----------


## 4ybaka

> Я тоже)) Поэтому и аналогия такая. Только у меня хорошо получилась))


 Расхвалила то как свою стряпню)))Не пробал ненаю))))

----------


## konstantin1971

> если бы каждый представитель мечтал об этом, они бы так и сделали. И профессии уже бы не стало. так что надежда есть) Вполне себе.
> 
> 
> За самую ценную - за ум 
> 
> 
> Очень удобная позиция, так как одним выходом из положения меньше)
> 
> Классическая психотерапия - это способ произвести самоанализ, наладить контакт с собой, развязать парадоксы и заблуждения, найти ресурсы итд А думать об этом вы можете что угодно)


 Дедушка Фрейд с Юнгом уже давно курят в сторонке.
А когда мне говорят такие вещи - полное ощущение , что меня пытаются развести на новый айфон.
Который мне нафиг не нужен.
Я серьезно занимался НЛП и механизмы работы ума мне ясны.
Классический психоанализ - очень узкое направление.
Помогает специальных, редких клинических случаях.
Классический пример - Михаил Зощенко и его "голубая книга"

----------


## qwe

> Дедушка Фрейд с Юнгом уже давно курят в сторонке.
> А когда мне говорят такие вещи - полное ощущение , что меня пытаются развести на новый айфон.
> Который мне нафиг не нужен.
> Я серьезно занимался НЛП и механизмы работы ума мне ясны.
> Классический психоанализ - очень узкое направление.
> Помогает специальных, редких клинических случаях.


 я вам про психотерапию, вы мне про психоанализ  :Smile: 
чувствуете разницу?))

----------


## konstantin1971

Вот я тут развлекаюсь, в ожидании смерти.
И интересен такой вопрос.
Неужели никто не хочет узнать - как там?
А я ведь пробовал.
Ведь это ждет всех. Это что ,табу?
Или страшно очень ?
Это занятный факт - я бы первым делом спросил.
Никак не ожидал такого

----------


## qwe

> Я серьезно занимался НЛП и механизмы работы ума мне ясны.


 Если они вам настолько хорошо ясны, то почему же вы докатились до суицида??)

Ясны - означает "могу и делаю".

НЛП - это одна из частностей.

----------


## 4ybaka

> Вот я тут развлекаюсь, в ожидании смерти.
> И интересен такой вопрос.
> Неужели никто не хочет узнать - как там?
> А я ведь пробовал.
> Ведь это ждет всех. Это что ,табу?
> Или страшно очень ?
> Это занятный факт - я бы первым делом спросил.
> Никак не ожидал такого


 Если бы ты там был,тут тебя бы точно не было)

----------


## konstantin1971

> я вам про психотерапию, вы мне про психоанализ 
> чувствуете разницу?))


 Ах вот Вы про что !
Извините дурака , не понял.
Таблеток может подкинете. Так -то что в лоб , что по лбу.
На сегодняшний день, психотерапия не имеет даже достаточно четкого определения патологии
Есть термин - пограничные состояния.
Вроде псих а вроде нет.
Если человек исправно ходит на завод и вытачивает там норму заготовок. и в быту нормально - значит не псих.
А если задумается о жизни - значит псих. и вроде в быту нормально но странный он какой то.
Псих однозначно.
Вопрос - кто более нормален?
А если убиться решил - псих однозначно.
И почему? Ну, так не принято. Повелось так. Причем причину такого диагноза никто внятно объяснить не может.
Ну, не принято и все тут.
Аксиома вроде как. Только я не верю в аксиомы
Общечеловеческих ценностей нет. На островах Полинезии - аксиома есть мозг убитого врага. Чтобы стать умнее.
И ничего с этим не поделаешь- посмотрят как на дурака

----------


## qwe

> Таблеток может подкинете.


 психологи не назначают таблеток (слава богу).
Тем более, что таблетки не лечат заблуждения  :Smile: 




> На сегодняшний день, психотерапия не имеет даже достаточно четкого определения патологии
> Есть термин - пограничные состояния.
> Вроде псих а вроде нет.
> Если человек исправно ходит на завод и вытачивает там норму заготовок. и в быту нормально - значит не псих.
> А если задумается о жизни - значит псих. и вроде в быту нормально но странный он какой то.
> Псих однозначно.
> Вопрос - кто более нормален?
> А если убиться решил - псих однозначно.
> И почему? Ну, так не принято. Повелось так. Причем причину такого диагноза никто внятно объяснить не может.
> ...


 Ерундой занимаетесь  :Smile: 
от того, что вы себя убедите, что психотерапия не действует, она не перестанет быть эффективной. В реальности, а не в ваших представлениях.

----------


## konstantin1971

> психологи не назначают таблеток (слава богу).
> Тем более, что таблетки не лечат заблуждения 
> 
> 
> 
> Ерундой занимаетесь 
> от того, что вы себя убедите, что психотерапия не действует, она не перестанет быть эффективной. В реальности, а не в ваших представлениях.


 И все таки на вопрос об аксиомах Вы не ответили.
Без этого не может быть науки в целом.
Эффективность психотерапии - очень спорный вопрос.
Орбитальная лоботомия - достаточно эффективна. Но можно ли назвать пациента после этого человеком?
Заготовки он изготавливать возможно будет. И скандалить, пить не будет
Но, кто он такой - после этого?

----------


## konstantin1971

Мне очень понравилась Ваша фраза -"психологи лечат заблуждения"
Опять же , надо полагать ,что психологи заранее знают правильный ответ.
Вот это должно быть так и все тут !Неправильные заблуждения убираем, вставляем правильные.
Один вопрос - кто решил , что это правильно а это неправильно?
Я хочу видеть этого человека!
Пока мне рассказывали об одном. Он не человек, сидит на престоле и ангелы поют ему осанну.
Почему самоубийство не правильно?
Кто нибудь может мне хоть раз внятно объяснить.

----------


## qwe

демагогия, *Константин*, чистая демагогия)




> И все таки на вопрос об аксиомах Вы не ответили. Без этого не может быть науки в целом.


 Возможно вы знаете, что термина "псих" в психиатрии нет)) поэтому я не смогу им пользоваться.
К психиатрии относятся все серьезные нарушения и расстройства  базовых функций психики: нарушение мышления, расстройство эмоциональных реакций, хронические иррациональные страхи, галлюцинации, бред  разного рода итп

Пограничные состояния - это те, при которых рассудок еще контролирует ситуацию, если упростить. Способность к рефлексии. Еще можно апеллировать к разуму пациента.




> А если задумается о жизни - значит псих.


 откуда вы это взяли эти глупости? 




> Один вопрос - кто решил , что это правильно а это неправильно?
> Я хочу видеть этого человека!


 Это очень просто:
хорошее здоровье, адекватная самореализация, уважение к себе, устойчивая эмоциональная сфера, хороший уровень культуры и образования, умение строить отношения с людьми, любовь к жизни...
Дальше продолжать?  :Smile: 

Трудно сказать, кто именно это решил. Можно сказать, что все люди (кроме сумасшедших) во все времена в своей жизни время от времени понимают что перечисленные вещи и тому подобные - вещи стоящие. имеющие весомую ценность)

----------


## qwe

> Пока мне рассказывали об одном. Он не человек, сидит на престоле и ангелы поют ему осанну.
> Почему самоубийство не правильно?
> Кто нибудь может мне хоть раз внятно объяснить.


 С точки зрения, например, православного верующего вы прерываете свою эволюцию духа таким путем. и делаете вид, что лучше всевышнего понимаете свой путь с учетом перспективы. и тут мы можем привести известную цитату: 

_"- Но вот какой вопрос меня беспокоит: ежели бога нет, то, спрашивается, кто же управляет жизнью человеческой и всем вообще распорядком на земле? (Воланд)
- Сам человек и управляет, - поспешил сердито ответить Бездомный на этот, признаться, не очень ясный вопрос.
- Виноват, - мягко отозвался неизвестный, - для того, чтобы управлять, нужно, как-никак, иметь точный план на некоторый, хоть сколько-нибудь приличный срок. Позвольте же вас спросить, как же может управлять человек, если он не только лишен возможности составить какой-нибудь план хотя бы на смехотворно короткий срок, ну, лет, скажем, в тысячу, но не может ручаться даже за свой собственный завтрашний день? И, в самом деле, - тут неизвестный повернулся к Берлиозу, - вообразите, что вы, например, начнете управлять, распоряжаться и другими и собою, вообще, так сказать, входить во вкус, и вдруг у вас... кхе... кхе... саркома легкого... [...] и вот ваше управление закончилось! Ничья судьба, кроме своей собственной, вас более не интересует. Родные вам начинают лгать, вы, чуя неладное, бросаетесь к ученым врачам, затем к шарлатанам, а бывает, и к гадалкам. Как первое и второе, так и третье - совершенно бессмысленно, вы сами понимаете. И все это кончается трагически: тот, кто еще недавно полагал, что он чем-то управляет, оказывается вдруг лежащим неподвижно в деревянном ящике, и окружающие, понимая, что толку от лежащего нет более никакого, сжигают его в печи. А бывает и еще хуже: только что человек соберется съездить в Кисловодск, - тут иностранец прищурился на Берлиоза, - пустяковое, казалось бы, дело, но и этого совершить не может, потому что неизвестно почему вдруг возьмет - поскользнется и попадет под трамвай! Неужели вы скажете, что это он сам собою управил так? Не правильнее ли думать, что управился с ним кто-то совсем другой? - и здесь незнакомец рассмеялся странным смешком. "_

С точки зрения атеиста - одним высокоорганизованным биороботом, который случайно случился в безднах бесконечного пустого космоса на маленькой планетке - стало меньше. Тотально Навсегда для этой личности, так как реинкарнации не существует у материалистов)

Для буддиста - большое счастье получить воплощение в человеческом теле - оно самое перспективное. И труднодоступное. дефицитное))

----------


## hermit

прочитал только 1 сообщение, по сабжу - ну очевидно же, автоматическое письмо/sms через определенное время. заранее протестировать. а потом если что-то не так  пошло то отменить

----------


## konstantin1971

> С точки зрения, например, православного верующего вы прерываете свою эволюцию духа таким путем. и делаете вид, что лучше всевышнего понимаете свой путь с учетом перспективы. и тут мы можем привести известную цитату: 
> 
> _"- Но вот какой вопрос меня беспокоит: ежели бога нет, то, спрашивается, кто же управляет жизнью человеческой и всем вообще распорядком на земле? (Воланд)
> - Сам человек и управляет, - поспешил сердито ответить Бездомный на этот, признаться, не очень ясный вопрос.
> - Виноват, - мягко отозвался неизвестный, - для того, чтобы управлять, нужно, как-никак, иметь точный план на некоторый, хоть сколько-нибудь приличный срок. Позвольте же вас спросить, как же может управлять человек, если он не только лишен возможности составить какой-нибудь план хотя бы на смехотворно короткий срок, ну, лет, скажем, в тысячу, но не может ручаться даже за свой собственный завтрашний день? И, в самом деле, - тут неизвестный повернулся к Берлиозу, - вообразите, что вы, например, начнете управлять, распоряжаться и другими и собою, вообще, так сказать, входить во вкус, и вдруг у вас... кхе... кхе... саркома легкого... [...] и вот ваше управление закончилось! Ничья судьба, кроме своей собственной, вас более не интересует. Родные вам начинают лгать, вы, чуя неладное, бросаетесь к ученым врачам, затем к шарлатанам, а бывает, и к гадалкам. Как первое и второе, так и третье - совершенно бессмысленно, вы сами понимаете. И все это кончается трагически: тот, кто еще недавно полагал, что он чем-то управляет, оказывается вдруг лежащим неподвижно в деревянном ящике, и окружающие, понимая, что толку от лежащего нет более никакого, сжигают его в печи. А бывает и еще хуже: только что человек соберется съездить в Кисловодск, - тут иностранец прищурился на Берлиоза, - пустяковое, казалось бы, дело, но и этого совершить не может, потому что неизвестно почему вдруг возьмет - поскользнется и попадет под трамвай! Неужели вы скажете, что это он сам собою управил так? Не правильнее ли думать, что управился с ним кто-то совсем другой? - и здесь незнакомец рассмеялся странным смешком. "_
> 
> С точки зрения атеиста - одним высокоорганизованным биороботом, который случайно случился в безднах бесконечного пустого космоса на маленькой планетке - стало меньше. Тотально Навсегда для этой личности, так как реинкарнации не существует у материалистов)
> 
> Для буддиста - большое счастье получить воплощение в человеческом теле - оно самое перспективное. И труднодоступное. дефицитное))


 Ну, с точки зрения Буддиста - Вы загнули.
Воплощение на Земле считается полным страдания, серединным -скажем так.
Что -то вроде частилища.
Не скажу, что являюсь приверженцем дхармы , но эти ребята мне определенно нравятся.
(Только традиция хинаяны- остальные засрали все смыслы)
Я ведь как акын - что вижу ,то пою.
Если идет дождь, мне бесполезно объяснять , что светит солнце.
По поводу Хинаяны - там нет церквей, священников и даже самого понятия Бога. Они им не нужны.
Да и реинкарнация - дело десятое. Главный постулат Хинаяны - НЕ ВЕРЬ!!!.
 Сам разберись здесь и сейчас.
(Однажды меня чуть не побили, так я приставал ко всем с этой реинкарнацией)
Сказали - просто забей на это. 
Согласно Палийским канонам , Шакьямуни( Будда) тоже был самоубийцей. Потенциальным. Шесть лет изнурял свое тело.
Дошел до полной анорексии. Потом понял, что не выходит нифига. Сел под деревом Бодхи и сказал себе.
А вот не встану я отсюда, пока не разберусь отчего так все хреново устроено в мире. Сдохну но не встану. Огромной воли был человек.
Под утро его и накрыло. Так родились 4 благородных истины Будды.
Это почти дословный перевод канонов.
Да и душа - тоже нет такого понятия. Есть сканхи, которые тоже подвержены разрушению.
И какая разница, родитесь Вы ,предположим богомолом. Помнить то вы все равно ничего не будете.
Так что не парьтесь. Это не философия и не религия.
Верить здесь ничему нельзя и даже вредно.
Сугубо практичные вещи.

Даже Михаил Афанасьевич, старый морфинист, Вам намекает - нет никакой эволюции да и планирование 
Вашей жизни, весьма спорно.
Хотите верьте в душу, эволюцию духовную, Бога. Но я , пока не пощупаю, не поверю.
Есть вера а есть твердое знание.
Я выбираю второе.
(хотя , было бы прикольно, если бы Бог существовал - у нас было бы что обсудить да и внешний вид меня весьма интересует) 
А гореть в геене огненной трудно только первую тысячу лет. Потом привыкаешь. Мы же привыкли. А там целая вечность впереди. Будет время и привыкнуть и обустроиться. Торопиться некуда. Шучу.

Помочь , Вы к сожалению мне ничем не сможете. Расклад такой .
У меня осталось чуть более 400 долларов. Поездка в Москву и накладные расходы, вышибет почти половину.
Приступы лихорадки участились  но кроме хинина ничего купить не могу. Соответственно , работать тоже.
Пока что, я еще бодрячком. Но даль моей карьеры видна совершенно отчетливо
Скоро плазмодии дожрут мою печень . И неужели вы хотите , чтобы я валялся в реанимации, с кучей трубок
во рту. Меня кормили размазней а я гадил под себя в энцелофатии и нарастающей деменции, глядя в потолок 
бесцветными глазами идиота.
Не дождетесь , товарищи!

----------


## Frantishek

Константин, только Вы сами можете оценить свое состояние и перспективы либо их отсутствие.
Иногда человек приходит к тому, что организм ломается и жить дальше,  вернее не жить а существовать  не хочется. Я это  сейчас на своей шкуре испытал.

----------


## June

> Меня кормили размазней а я гадил под себя


 Вспомнилось, как отец в реанимации института Склифасовского умирал. Там просто не кормят. Даже если приносишь еду, покупаешь всё, что скажут и даёшь денег каждый день. Не кормят, потому что потом, извиняюсь, дерьмо убирать, а нянечкам неохота. При тебе могут покормить, без тебя – хер. Могут отопление отключить зимой или окна настежь распахнуть, когда больные даже простынёй не прикрыты. В палате около нуля, а электрокамин у них запрещён. Врачам на всё наплевать. Реанимация склифа считается одной из самых хорошо оборудованных в Москве. Не знаю, как у вас в городе, у нас в реанимацию даже здоровым лучше не попадать, если жить, конечно, хочешь.

----------


## qwe

> Ну, с точки зрения Буддиста - Вы загнули.
> Воплощение на Земле считается полным страдания, серединным -скажем так.
> Что -то вроде частилища.


 бессмысленного страдания вы хотите сказать?




> Я ведь как акын - что вижу ,то пою.
>  Главный постулат Хинаяны - НЕ ВЕРЬ!!!.
>  Сам разберись здесь и сейчас.


 А что вы читали из канонической литературы по поводу?)




> Согласно Палийским канонам , Шакьямуни( Будда) тоже был самоубийцей. Потенциальным. Шесть лет изнурял свое тело.


 Он пробовал на себе аскетизм. если вы не в курсе, в те времена его практиковали с целью отрешиться от мирских пристрастий... Чтобы быть ближе к духовной жизни, а не чтобы самоубиться.




> Да и душа - тоже нет такого понятия. Есть сканхи, которые тоже подвержены разрушению.


 да, до тех пор, пока не образовалась, то можно считать, что нет. у 99% населения - нет. По буддийской статистике)




> Даже Михаил Афанасьевич, старый морфинист, Вам намекает - нет никакой эволюции


 чем же он вам намекает на отсутствие эволюции?




> Но я , пока не пощупаю, не поверю.


 оно же само не придет...)




> (хотя , было бы прикольно, если бы Бог существовал - у нас было бы что обсудить да и внешний вид меня весьма интересует)


 4-й комментарий http://www.suicide-forum.com/entry.p...ED%E4%E5%F0%E0 
(так, к слову)




> Помочь , Вы к сожалению мне ничем не сможете. Расклад такой .
> У меня осталось чуть более 400 долларов. Поездка в Москву и накладные расходы, вышибет почти половину.
> Приступы лихорадки участились  но кроме хинина ничего купить не могу. Соответственно , работать тоже.
> Пока что, я еще бодрячком. Но даль моей карьеры видна совершенно отчетливо
> Скоро плазмодии дожрут мою печень . И неужели вы хотите , чтобы я валялся в реанимации, с кучей трубок
> во рту. Меня кормили размазней а я гадил под себя в энцелофатии и нарастающей деменции, глядя в потолок 
> бесцветными глазами идиота.
> Не дождетесь , товарищи!


 *Полюбопытствуйте* http://pokolenie-x.com/?p=10985
(а ведь у вас есть ресурс - квартира...)

а остальное я вам в ЛС написала.

----------


## konstantin1971

> Константин, только Вы сами можете оценить свое состояние и перспективы либо их отсутствие.
> Иногда человек приходит к тому, что организм ломается и жить дальше,  вернее не жить а существовать  не хочется. Я это  сейчас на своей шкуре испытал.


 Да нет, можно еще поупиратся рогом в стенку.
Судя по моему состоянию - годик, другой еще протянуть можно.
Старина Фрейд страдал от рака челюсти.
Учитывая уровень тогдашней медицины, то что с ним творили иначе как изощренной пыткой не назовешь.
Там кошмар гестаповский отдыхает.
Жесть полная.
И это все при отсутствии нормальных обезболивающих.
Мне даже страшно подумать, через что он прошел.
Моя проблема в сравнении- так , ерунда , вроде чирья на жопе.
И он тянул все это пять лет, если не ошибаюсь.
Но в итоге у меня один вопрос - А ЗАЧЕМ?
Вот искренне не понимаю. Вроде не мазохист.
Но тогда зачем?
Вот Джек Лондон бахнул себе лошадиную дозу морфия и нет проблем.
Подозреваю, что страх самоубийства - основная движущая сила тех, кому давно пора умереть.
И Хемингуэй и Лондон были сильными людьми. У нас то все бояться до ужаса.
(я не говорю про истериков в аффекте и подростков)
Пора вводить раздел психиатрии для стимуляции самоубийства.
Но у нас же все по другому.
Все начинают носиться - Как же так ? Нельзя! Бог терпел и нам велел!
Бред какой-то.

----------


## konstantin1971

> бессмысленного страдания вы хотите сказать?
> 
> 
> А что вы читали из канонической литературы по поводу?)
> 
> 
> Он пробовал на себе аскетизм. если вы не в курсе, в те времена его практиковали с целью отрешиться от мирских пристрастий... Чтобы быть ближе к духовной жизни, а не чтобы самоубиться.
> 
> 
> ...


 Вот интересный народ - ресурс квартира. Ну дожру я ее и что потом?
Не понимаю , что изменится? Кроме того, что я совсем дойду.
Довелось мне как то видеть статую Будды в период аскезы
Ребра, что твоя гладильная доска.
Крайняя степень анорексии. Упорный был , сукин сын.
Но то, что он поклялся сдохнуть под деревом, если не получится - не отрицается ни одной школой.
Палийские тексты есть в переводе и на русском и на английском.
Самый точный - сборник иностранной литературы еще советских времен.
Что читал - нельзя сказать, сутры идут под номерами.
Хинаяна (малая колесница) отличается от Махаяны полным отсутствием церквей, богослужений, мест поклонения и тд.
Часть традиции передается устно. Сам учитель на вид , такой же оборванец , как и все.
  А старина Михаил Афанасьевич не намекает. а прямо говорит. Нет никакого развития и эволюции. Только ты собрался саморазвиться. А Аннушка уже пролила масло. Вот и кирдык твоему саморазвитию.
И в следующей жизни ты и не вспомнишь, кто ты такой.
Даже прошлый год лишь обрывками вспоминается, не то что до дня.
Одного Далай - ламу пришлось в следующем воплощении аж из четырех человек собирать.
Кусочек здесь, кусочек там. 
Эк, его размазало то !
Так что , насчет души не парьтесь. Если есть - посмотрим, что за штука. Если нет и того лучше.

----------


## qwe

*Константин*,
это не серьезный разговор)

----------


## konstantin1971

> Если бы ты там был,тут тебя бы точно не было)


 Нет я только попробовать - как оно?
И знаете, очень даже ничего.
Думал - будет гораздо хуже.
Сначала легкое головокружение.
Покалывание по всему телу.
Потом мощная сила или волна, которую я могу описать словом "медовая", взорвала мою грудь и затопила
меня от головы до ног.
Мелькнул калейдоскоп узоров и я потерял сознание.
Через время ситтер подал кислород и я очнулся.
В целом - приятно, нейтральное ощущение.
Это наверное важнейший опыт в моей жизни.
Если честно - я очень боялся и не за что бы не решился. Страх агонии , предсмертной борьбы, конвульсивных мук
очень силен.
Это наверно фантастически больно. Будет бороться тело а с ним не поспоришь.
А потом еще выживешь.
Ну ни за что бы, я не решился резать вены и тд
И высоты я боюсь с детства.
Нет, я никого не агитирую. Дело- то хозяйское.
Однако, мне не доводилось встречать подобную информацию.
И это было серьезной проблемой. Очень было страшно.
И вроде спросить некого. Как там мол в петле, со штанами полными гавна?
Как оно вообще то ?
За почти год измучился весь. Очень страшно.
Прямо измучился весь. Ситуация, когда возникает шизофрения. И сделать нельзя и не сделать нельзя и
говорить запрещено.
Да - это предпосылка к шизофрении.
Вон, спросите психиатра. Он ответит - поместите нормального человека в такую ситуацию и у него
обязательно возникнет шизофрения.

----------


## qwe

Вы не пожалели потратить время на поиски способа умереть, вместо того, чтобы искать способ выжить.

http://pokolenie-x.com/?p=10985

----------


## konstantin1971

> *Константин*,
> это не серьезный разговор)


 Ну, я тоже так могу.
Перенос транзакции в выгодную для вас плоскость.
Элементарная манипуляция.
Главное заставить собеседника оправдываться и начать вести его.
Хорошо, сыграем. 
Что же я сделал не так?
И почему он не серьезен?

----------


## qwe

> Ну, я тоже так могу.
> Перенос транзакции в выгодную для вас плоскость.
> Элементарная манипуляция.
> Главное заставить собеседника оправдываться и начать вести его.
> Хорошо, сыграем. 
> Что же я сделал не так?
> И почему он не серьезен?


 Это не манипуляция. Это мое мнение и я его высказала прямым текстом.
Серьезная ситуация, а вы шутки шутите.

Будда у вас мазохист, Булгаков против развития, буддизм - цирк. Вообще такой абсурдный, легкомысленный мир... Не жалко бросить)

Вы себя бросили в сложной ситуации и ищете оправданий.

----------


## qwe

> Вот интересный народ - ресурс квартира. Ну дожру я ее и что потом?


 Сдайте квартиру, поживите у жены, ищите лечение. Это хороший вариант. Самоубиться вы всегда успеете.

Не предавайте себя.

Если бы ваш ребенок заболел, вы бы его лечили или убили?..

----------


## konstantin1971

> Вы не пожалели потратить время на поиски способа умереть, вместо того, чтобы искать способ выжить.
> 
> http://pokolenie-x.com/?p=10985


 Да, я посмотрел про победивших.
Психология победителя - весьма странная вещь.
Кроме того я интересовался статистикой
С мед точки зрения - победителей нет, есть понятие ремиссия.
Как долго она продлится - очень большой вопрос.
Возможно победители окажутся в хосписе (если повезет), гораздо быстрее , чем обновится сайт.
Кроме того - современные лечения рака вызывают такие осложнения, что о них просто умалчивают.
Ну, это несерьезно - жить с огромными счетами лысым импотентом с ливером превращенным в кашу.
И питаться отварами и земляникой.
Это какой круг ада по Данте ?

----------


## qwe

> Да, я посмотрел про победивших.
> Психология победителя - весьма странная вещь.
> Кроме того я интересовался статистикой
> С мед точки зрения - победителей нет, есть понятие ремиссия.
> Как долго она продлится - очень большой вопрос.
> Возможно победители окажутся в хосписе (если повезет), гораздо быстрее , чем обновится сайт.
> Кроме того - современные лечения рака вызывают такие осложнения, что о них просто умалчивают.
> Ну, это несерьезно - жить с огромными счетами лысым импотентом с ливером превращенным в кашу.
> И питаться отварами и земляникой.
> Это какой круг ада по Данте ?


 Приходите завтра в скайп (v.taskaeva - через сутки удалю) на свежую голову - поговорим серьезно, если созреете. ЛС у меня переполнены...

 :Embarrassment:

----------


## konstantin1971

> Сдайте квартиру, поживите у жены, ищите лечение. Это хороший вариант. Самоубиться вы всегда успеете.
> 
> Не предавайте себя.
> 
> Если бы ваш ребенок заболел, вы бы его лечили или убили?..


 Как Вы себе это представляете? Она живет со взрослой дочкой и ее мужчиной в ОДНУШКЕ на Профсоюзной.
И с котом Мишкой. У них был кролик - Пушинка.
Отдала мне , ибо она грызет обои а выпускать надо. Мне то все равно - пусть грызет. 
Пушинка умрет раньше меня - совсем старая стала и ничего не видит.
И тут являюсь я в Москву !
Привет из тропиков!
Я буду у вас жить и лечится.
Картина маслом.
И квартиру свою я могу сдавать в лучшем случае - аж за 200 долларов.
Здесь сурово все. Учитывая, что я восемь лет прожил в Москве - порядок цен я представляю.
Одно полное обследование обойдется в состояние.
Ну, надо быть реалистами.
С учетом трат, накладных расходов, подготовки - я даже здесь следующий месяц не дотягиваю.
Это не жалоба а констатация факта.
Да я и не парюсь особо. Приступы достают только. Несколько часов температура под сорок. Потом
два дня лежишь , аки Ильюша Муромец.
Спать не можешь.
Нет, не вариант лечится.
А предавать себя я и не собирался.
У меня же не раздвоенная личность. Чтобы один предал другого.

----------


## qwe

> Как Вы себе это представляете? Она живет со взрослой дочкой и ее мужчиной в ОДНУШКЕ на Профсоюзной.


 я же не знаю ваших обстоятельств)

Снимите комнату на окраине. Тут вам не психолог нужен, а совет практичного человека)




> Одно полное обследование обойдется в состояние.


 Если вы знаете что с вами, зачем вам это полное обследование?..
Хотите ограничиться традиционной медициной?




> Да я и не парюсь особо. Приступы достают только. Несколько часов температура под сорок. Потом
> два дня лежишь , аки Ильюша Муромец.


 какой диагноз, какие приступы?
что врачи говорили?

----------


## Aare

Извини, но никак в толк не возьму. Есть ситуация - ты тяжело болеешь, а средств и сил лечиться нет. Честно, не знаю, где здесь правда, а где игра на публику и мнительность. Пусть всё так и есть, ладно. Но. При чём тут Будда и все эти рассуждения о том, что жизнь боль? Может твоя жизнь и боль, и допустим даже, что в самом деле беспросветная. Но как бы не жизнь вообще. Здесь огромная разница.

----------


## konstantin1971

> Это не манипуляция. Это мое мнение и я его высказала прямым текстом.
> Серьезная ситуация, а вы шутки шутите.
> 
> Будда у вас мазохист, Булгаков против развития, буддизм - цирк. Вообще такой абсурдный, легкомысленный мир... Не жалко бросить)
> 
> Вы себя бросили в сложной ситуации и ищете оправданий.


 А жизнь и смерть вообще не сильно серьезная вещь.
Мне очень нравятся индийцы в этом смысле.
У них там все по приколу. Нищета, голод а они довольны.
Шива танцует - разрушает вселенную. Или Кали танцует - несет смерть. Или Рама танцует и создает вселенную.
Все божества танцуют.
И к смерти легко относятся.
Будда был серьезным аскетом. Но после - весьма забавным человеком. У него был такой парадоксальный склад
ума.
Вот чего я не понимаю- это христианство
Заходишь -и на тебе ! Человека прибили к столбу, ужасно пытали несколько суток. Больно наверное было - невероятно. И это символом сделали. Там в результате все кончилось хорошо - почему бы это не показать?
В Индии это совсем не понимают.
В конце концов - Кришну тоже убили стрелой.
Но никому и в голову не придет показывать такие сцены. Смерть есть смерть , в ней нет ничего особо примечательного. Достаньте курицу из морозильника. Это труп и что же в нем примечательного?
Возможно, когда она была живой - в ней было что-то интересное. Теперь нет. С человеком так же.
Да, Иисус Христос тоже был странной личностью. Канонизировали Евангелия, которые были средне- понятными. (это то, что в Библии)
Остальное непонятное и странное просто выкинули. Ну зачем? Непонятно и странно. Пойдут вопросы, что 
отвечать не ясно итд. Часть выкинутого сохранилась. Называется Апокрифы.
Есть даже евангелие от Иуды (самого образованного среди апостолов) Весьма занимательная вещь.
Чуточку меньше серьезности поможет сохранить рассудок и спокойно принять смерть.

----------


## qwe

Не хотите жить? точно не хотите?)

----------


## konstantin1971

> я же не знаю ваших обстоятельств)
> 
> Снимите комнату на окраине. Тут вам не психолог нужен, а совет практичного человека)
> 
> 
> Если вы знаете что с вами, зачем вам это полное обследование?..
> Хотите ограничиться традиционной медициной?
> 
> 
> ...


 Практичный человек сейчас печатает этот текст.Не сомневаюсь , что любой человек поймет- ехать лечиться в 
Москву совсем нереально. Там есть институт тропических болезней. Но снять комнату - в районе 15 тыс плюс 
агенту 15 тыс (некоторые берут меньше но это долго) плюс могут за последний месяц попросить 15 тыс.
Итого 45 тыс сразу на бочку. Вопрос - откуда?
Даже в подмосковье снимать не вариант. Денег на дорогу уйдет больше.
У меня вон квитанция на 800 долл в налоговую. Оплатить еще вчера надо .
Диагноз ставили в Мумбае по страховке. Там очень приличная медицина. Тропическая малярия (лихорадка)
Выражается в приступах высокой температуры. После отход не меньше 2 суток. Говорили сменишь климат - пройдет. Не прошло. На лечение там денег не хватило. 
А здесь и не знают, что за зверь такой.
Полное обследование необходимо - ни один врач не возьмется лечить без понятного анамнеза.
Тем более непонятной бумажке на английском.
Нетрадиционной медициной это не лечится. Традиции нет такой

----------


## konstantin1971

> Извини, но никак в толк не возьму. Есть ситуация - ты тяжело болеешь, а средств и сил лечиться нет. Честно, не знаю, где здесь правда, а где игра на публику и мнительность. Пусть всё так и есть, ладно. Но. При чём тут Будда и все эти рассуждения о том, что жизнь боль? Может твоя жизнь и боль, и допустим даже, что в самом деле беспросветная. Но как бы не жизнь вообще. Здесь огромная разница.


 Жизнь есть боль.
Не я сказал а Будда.
Я только согласился с его мнением.
Мои проблемы - так себе,ничего особенного.
Ваша жизнь тоже боль. Просто вы недостаточно наблюдательны.
Вы так же как все будете стареть, болеть, а потом умрете
Лучше почитайте первоисточник . Любую книжку по Буддизму.
Будет больше пользы

----------


## Aare

ой, столько ерунды, прости господи, что мне похоже этот полет фантазии не осилить)

----------


## konstantin1971

> Не хотите жить? точно не хотите?)


 Меня зубной так же спрашивал.
Точно удалять ? 
Да удаляйте уже. И вот я живу без коренного зуба.
Смерти придается излишнее значение. 
Сейчас в эту минуту тысячи гибнут в автокатастрофах. Кого то убивают. Больные мрут и тд. В конце концов вы 
едите колбасу из мертвых. Я и сам ее ем. Но не расстраиваюсь , глядя новости или кусая курицу.
Смерть окружает нас повсюду. Это часть жизни, вроде умывания или чистки зубов.
Весьма обыденная вещь.
Да через пару лет никто и не вспомнит , жили вы или нет. Ну так, между делом обменяются парой 
фраз. А больше всех все равно будет покойнику. От него почти ничего не останется.
И вот - хочу ли я жить ?
Ну , если так напрягаться, конечно нет.
Какая в самом деле разница, есть у меня коренной зуб или нет.
Ведь не болит же, хлопот не доставляет.
Здесь нет никакой философии а просто элементарный здравый смысл.
Я думаю, как минимум треть населения земли отказались от жизни, если бы не страх, всякие обязательства и 
вид покойников. Всем противно представлять себя покойниками. Они страдают, чтобы не испытывать чисто
эстетического отвращения (особенно женщины).
Вот если бы придумали кабинки - зашел и сразу в пыль. Уверяю- население планеты заметно бы поубавилось

----------


## Aare

Ты говоришь очень много слов. Похоже ты сам придаешь излишнее значение смерти

----------


## konstantin1971

Ну, не отчаивайтесь.

----------


## Aare

Склонность к самоубийству - это прозрение в твоей философии? Склонность к самоубийству - это склонность к самоубийству, а прозрение - это прозрение, мне так казалось.

----------


## konstantin1971

> Склонность к самоубийству - это прозрение в твоей философии? Склонность к самоубийству - это склонность к самоубийству, а прозрение - это прозрение, мне так казалось.


 Специально для Вас.
Короткий рассказ.

Прозрение

Жил был человек. Звали его Иван Ильич. Ну, жил себе и жил.
А однажды утром он прозрел.
Долго ходил по квартире и с удивлением разглядывал ее.
Потом вышел на улицу в серенькое, мокрое утро и так же с удивлением разглядывал прохожих.
 Затем вернулся домой , зашел в туалет и повесился.
Сосед его - Витек, зашел на толпу соседей с целью стрельнуть полтинник.
Спросил --- А чой- то Ильич?---
---Да вот , прозрел говорят--- 
Ответила соседка.
---А-а--
 Понимающе протянул Витек.
И ,вздохнув, ушел по гулкому коридору искать полтинник.

Конец

----------


## qwe

> Вот если бы придумали кабинки - зашел и сразу в пыль. Уверяю- население планеты заметно бы поубавилось


 Не за горами, пожалуй)

Я вам, Константин, статью написала http://soulvital.blogspot.com/2016/02/blog-post.html  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Aare

Это Пелевин что ли?)) А в чем смысл? Можно было бы придумать точно такой же рассказ, только там прозрел бы сосед и пошел стрелять полтинник)

----------


## konstantin1971

> Это Пелевин что ли?)) А в чем смысл? Можно было бы придумать точно такой же рассказ, только там прозрел бы сосед и пошел стрелять полтинник)


 Нет, это я только что написал.
Я могу выдавать бесконечно такого. В стиле Хармса.
В чем здесь смысл?
Смысл - прозрение беспощадная вещь.
И почти всегда неприятная

----------


## Aare

Вроде прозревшие то как раз в буддийских историях не вешаются, а наоборот считай жить начинают только))

----------


## Nord

*konstantin1971*, жизнь то есть абсолютно бессмысленна?

----------


## konstantin1971

> *konstantin1971*, жизнь то есть абсолютно бессмысленна?


 Ответ однозначный - ДА !
Вы сами берете геморрой , который называют смыслом и тащат через всю жизнь.
Такое бремя маленьких успехов и неудач, которые заполняют время и пространство. 
В них тоже смысла нет-
только функция заполнить пустоту. Придать видимость движения, вызвать вегетативные реакции и эмоции.
 Выбросы эндорфина и допамина, чтобы вам стало чуть легче. Анастезия такая. (тот же эффект вызывает героин, наркоман проживает очень короткую но более насыщенную счастьем жизнь) Ну там. при условии доступа к элексиру и отсутствии ломок.
Вот как то Пелевин написал, что покупка новых шузов - равно 150 водки. Ну чувствуете вы удовольствие, счастье
Все это проходит ,потом опять , потом снова плохо. Как качели , туда - сюда.
В остатке получается  ноль.
Нет смысла.
Впрочем, попробуйте поискать

----------


## konstantin1971

> Не за горами, пожалуй)
> 
> Я вам, Константин, статью написала http://soulvital.blogspot.com/2016/02/blog-post.html


 Спасибо за статью. Очень интересно.

----------


## konstantin1971

> Вроде прозревшие то как раз в буддийских историях не вешаются, а наоборот считай жить начинают только))


 Про буддийские истории.
Прозрение или сатори вовсе не являлось причиной перемены жизни. Хотя по разному было, 
но непосредственной 
причиной новой жизни это не становилось никогда.
Скорее это изменение перспективы взгляда. Все осталось как есть но все видится иначе.
Тут трудно что либо сказать.
Нужно общаться с ними. 
Однажды Доген сказал --- тело мое засохшее дерево, сердце мое остывший пепел---
Это был ответ на вопрос , как достичь прозрения
Он и ответил - умереть полностью, только так.
В традиции Буддизма , сатори или прозрение иногда называют Большая Смерть
Она огромней обычной.
Как правило прозрение или просветление сравнивалось с океаном смерти, куда нужно прыгнуть вниз головой.
И они не преображались как добры молодцы
Они исчезали еще при жизни как личности полностью
Вспоминаю стихи бродячего японского монаха.
Очень грустные

Сказали мне , что эта дорога приведет к океану смерти.
И я повернул обратно
С тех пор все тянутся передо мной
Кривые, глухие окольные тропы

----------


## Aare

Извини, но мне осталось неясным, как связаны прозрение и суицид) Вроде из твоих же слов никак.




> Выбросы эндорфина и допамина, чтобы вам стало чуть легче. Анастезия такая. (тот же эффект вызывает героин, наркоман проживает очень короткую но более насыщенную счастьем жизнь)


 ну не надо, пробовала я героин. Сильно иначе.

----------


## Nord

> Ответ однозначный - ДА !
> Вы сами берете геморрой , который называют смыслом и тащат через всю жизнь.
> Такое бремя маленьких успехов и неудач, которые заполняют время и пространство. 
> В них тоже смысла нет-
> только функция заполнить пустоту. Придать видимость движения, вызвать вегетативные реакции и эмоции.
>  Выбросы эндорфина и допамина, чтобы вам стало чуть легче. Анастезия такая. (тот же эффект вызывает героин, наркоман проживает очень короткую но более насыщенную счастьем жизнь) Ну там. при условии доступа к элексиру и отсутствии ломок.
> Вот как то Пелевин написал, что покупка новых шузов - равно 150 водки. Ну чувствуете вы удовольствие, счастье
> Все это проходит ,потом опять , потом снова плохо. Как качели , туда - сюда.
> В остатке получается  ноль.
> ...


 Окей, окей! Только вот что выходит: смысл всегда с чем-то или кем-то соотносится - верно? И сейчас мы тоже говорим о смысле относительно вас или даже можем более смело заявить, что говорим о смысле человечества - так?

----------


## Nord

> Вспоминаю стихи бродячего японского монаха.
> Очень грустные
> 
> Сказали мне , что эта дорога приведет к океану смерти.
> И я повернул обратно
> С тех пор все тянутся передо мной
> Кривые, глухие окольные тропы


 Это, кстати, написала японская поэтесса Акико Ёсано, а не какой-то бродячий монах.

----------


## konstantin1971

> Это, кстати, написала японская поэтесса Акико Ёсано, а не какой-то бродячий монах.


 Да? Я и не знал. 
Какая разница?
Стихи уж больно Хорошие. Точно про меня.
(Сегодня с приступом уж больно рано начали.
Еще и трех нет, а на градуснике уже 38,8
Обычно позже начинаем - ну да ладно.)
Стихи отражают подлинную трагедию и ежедневный позор нашей жизни.

----------


## konstantin1971

> Окей, окей! Только вот что выходит: смысл всегда с чем-то или кем-то соотносится - верно? И сейчас мы тоже говорим о смысле относительно вас или даже можем более смело заявить, что говорим о смысле человечества - так?


 Смысл - вещь определенная.
Вот какой смысл у будильника? Показывать время. Если его ударить и сломать - он потеряет всякий смысл.
Время показывать не будет. Его выбросят, как бессмысленный. Смысл чайника кипятить воду.
Смысл лампы - давать свет.
Ну, так они изначально устроены , со смыслом.
А вот насчет меня или Вас все не так определенно.
Если я или Вы завтра умрете, никакой разницы .
За окном все так же будет идти дождь.
Ничего в мире не изменится. Вы можете только придумать какой- нибудь смысл. Сами для себя.
Ну там - творить добро или убивать врагов. Или стать Нобелевским лауреатом.
И вы все равно умрете и вместе с вами Ваш придуманный смысл.
Дождь все так же будет идти.
А так как у Вас изначально не было смысла, то и нет никакой разницы.

У древних Шумеров, Бог знает когда, была клинопись на табличках.
Часть расшифровали.
Один из примеров - некий отец пишет сыну.
--- Я послал тебя к знающему человеку на обучение, дал денег а ты все деньги прогулял, нехороший ты человек----
И давно все умерли и ничего не осталось. Где здесь смысл?

----------


## Aare

> Если я или Вы завтра умрете, никакой разницы .


 Почему же, разница есть. И притом вроде немаленькая




> За окном все так же будет идти дождь.
> Ничего в мире не изменится. Вы можете только придумать какой- нибудь смысл. Сами для себя.


 Разве это плохо? Да, в масштабах вселенной мы просто пыль. Но мне не совсем ясно, почему это огорчает тебя. Ты то здесь и сейчас.

Вот чайник, он кипятит воду. Или не кипятит. В зависимости от условий. Его ведь не заботит, что он в масштабах вселенной пыль. А тебя почему это озаботило?

----------


## konstantin1971

> Окей, окей! Только вот что выходит: смысл всегда с чем-то или кем-то соотносится - верно? И сейчас мы тоже говорим о смысле относительно вас или даже можем более смело заявить, что говорим о смысле человечества - так?


 Вы, если найдете смысл - дайте мне знать
А то мне скоро отправляться и было бы обидно , если  я что -то упустил.
Только такой хороший, настоящий смысл.

----------


## NEET

А зачем нужен смысл?

----------


## konstantin1971

> Почему же, разница есть. И притом вроде немаленькая
> 
> 
> 
> Разве это плохо? Да, в масштабах вселенной мы просто пыль. Но мне не совсем ясно, почему это огорчает тебя. Ты то здесь и сейчас.
> 
> Вот чайник, он кипятит воду. Или не кипятит. В зависимости от условий. Его ведь не заботит, что он в масштабах вселенной пыль. А тебя почему это озаботило?


 Если Вы умрете - нет разницы.
Есть частности - допустим у Вас семья, дети. Они останутся без денег и продуктов.
Тогда нужно честно признать - мой смысл поставлять продукты.
Чтобы они тоже поставляли продукты. Потом умерли. Потом их дети поставляли продукты и тд
Вопрос самоубийцы очень простой.
А стоит ли это того? Нужно вставать рано, ходить на работу, испытывать неприятности - маленькие и большие, 
и постоянно прилагать усилия.
Грубо говоря - стоит ли крутить стрелки будильника заводным ключем с кряхтением и пуканием?
Да ну его нафиг , говорит самоубийца и вешается. С его точки зрения оно не стоит того.
И его можно понять.
Все придуманные смыслы требуют усилий. Тут вопрос личной оценки.
Но на выходе всегда ноль

----------


## konstantin1971

> А зачем нужен смысл?


 Чтобы утром вставать на работу.

----------


## 4ybaka

Потому что так люди пытаются ухватиться за жизнь.Уже давным давно сказано, что все суета и томление духа)А упокойник он успокаивается.Все эти разговоры уже миллион раз были...это как воду в ступе толочь.

----------


## NEET

Есть одна маленькая деталь, которую многие упускают из виду: нет *никакой* гарантии, что смертью страдания закончатся и что после нее не будет новой жизни. Можно, конечно, идти на поводу своих убеждений, но... есть ли смысл?

----------


## NEET

> Чтобы утром вставать на работу.


 А зачем вставать на работу? И почему, опять же, для этого нужен смысл?

----------


## qwe

> Однажды Доген сказал --- тело мое засохшее дерево, сердце мое остывший пепел---
> Это был ответ на вопрос , как достичь прозрения
> Он и ответил - умереть полностью, только так.
> В традиции Буддизма , сатори или прозрение иногда называют Большая Смерть
> Она огромней обычной.
> Как правило прозрение или просветление сравнивалось с океаном смерти, куда нужно прыгнуть вниз головой.
> И они не преображались как добры молодцы
> Они исчезали еще при жизни как личности полностью
> Вспоминаю стихи бродячего японского монаха.
> ...


 Вы хоть понимаете значение этих слов?)

----------


## 4ybaka

> Есть одна маленькая деталь, которую многие упускают из виду: нет *никакой* гарантии, что смертью страдания закончатся и что после нее не будет новой жизни. Можно, конечно, идти на поводу своих убеждений, но... есть ли смысл?


 Ну можно откладывать смерть до ее прихода,когда твой организм разрушится сам или какое нибудь обстоятельство приведет к смерти,только все равно она неизбежна и неизбежно то,что нас ждет после нее,покой или проснемся снова в  матрице)))Фантазии они бесконечные.

----------


## konstantin1971

> Потому что так люди пытаются ухватиться за жизнь.Уже давным давно сказано, что все суета и томление духа)А упокойник он успокаивается.Все эти разговоры уже миллион раз были...это как воду в ступе толочь.


 Вот согласен абсолютно. Дурацкий вопрос и очевидный.
В Библии , Книге Царя Соломона, хорошо сказано
Мертвые всегда в шеколаде. Им в любом случае лучше, чем живым.
Они всегда в лучшем положении.
А еще лучше тем, кто вообще не родился.
Это не я, а Cвятое церковное писание.
Пропаганда самоубийства. Откройте, почитайте. Все абсолютно недвумысленно и прямым текстом.
Ну, вот так вот там говорят. Мертвому лучше, чем здоровому живому.
А я согласен

----------


## pipetkin32

http://www.vesti.ru/m/doc.html?id=2713832

*Труп женщины пролежал в квартире пять лет*

----------


## Nord

> Да? Я и не знал. 
> Какая разница?
> Стихи уж больно Хорошие. Точно про меня.
> (Сегодня с приступом уж больно рано начали.
> Еще и трех нет, а на градуснике уже 38,8
> Обычно позже начинаем - ну да ладно.)
> Стихи отражают подлинную трагедию и ежедневный позор нашей жизни.


 В жизни нет ничего несущественного. 

Если строить свою жизнь на допущениях, то получится полное недоразумение, и вот даже этот небольшой казалось бы пример вашего незнания на самом деле имеет значение для всей вашей жизни в целом, не говоря уж о том, что таких допущений у вас наверняка ведь более чем достаточно, из чего следует, что вы очень крупно заблуждаетесь насчет жизни вообще.

И это отнюдь не буквоедство и придирки; я поясню. Меня тоже весьма интересовал вопрос смысла жизни, правда я искал его не с позиции жизненных неурядиц и не пытался, что называется, натянуть сову на изначально имеющийся у меня глобус (чем грешит большинство "исследователей", по сути лишь пытающихся обосновать заранее имеющийся у них дискурс) - так вот, я не пытался притянуть аргументы к заранее имеющемуся у меня ответу - что, мол, жизнь бессмысленная фигня и всё такое. Отнюдь. Я просто с интересом исследователя задался вопросом, обозначил искомое - неизвестный мне и могущий оказаться чем угодно Смысл Жизни - через непритязательный и безоценочный Икс, и стал изучать вопрос и размышлять.

Так вот, почему нет ничего несущественного. Это следует вовсе не из моих интуитивных догадок, а выяснилось в процессе исследований. Был такой ученый - Эдвард Нортон Лоренц. Занялся он как-то весьма приземленными исследованиями - задачей прогнозирования погодных условий. Создал модель, забил входные данные в вычислительную машину и получил прогноз. Баловался он так, баловался, уточнял модель, пока однажды для сокращения времени обсчета модели он не решил ввести данные в компьютер с распечатки - чего заново запускать процесс с самого начала, если у него уже был промежуточный результат на какой-то там момент. Внес он их, машина посчитала - и... выдала вообще другой результат, совершенно отличный от прежнего.

"Это че за хренотень?" - Подумал Эдвард, но как воспитанный человек он, конечно, так не сказал, он взял и снова запустил расчет - и снова получил прежний результат. Тогда он снова запустил процесс, тормознул его, внес промежуточный результат с распечатки и дальше пустил расчет - опять разница. Причем не просто разница, а прямо совершенно другой прогноз получился. Мистика, ага?

...Мужик он всё же неглупый был, и потому вот что он выяснил: у него ЭВМ считала с точностью до 6 цифр, а в распечатке для удобства циферки результатов округлялись до 3 знаков. Казалось - чего такого, расхождение то в десятитысячных долях, ан нет - в результате расчеты шли совсем по-другому, и картина прогноза в итоге получалась совершенно другая. Этот эффект по-научному называется "Существенной зависимостью от начальных условий", а поэтически - Эффектом бабочки. С этого казуса началась разработка Теории математического хаоса, и одним из выводов этой теории, говоря популярно, является то, что нельзя знать истину в сложных системах исходя из "приблизительных" данных - эти приближения-допущения в итоге выливаются в чудовищную ложь.

Вы думаете: да фигня, ну, на глазок возьму, и так пойдет - и сильно обманываетесь в итоге. Поэтому в жизни - как в достаточно сложной системе - нет ничего несущественного.




> Смысл - вещь определенная.
> Вот какой смысл у будильника? Показывать время. Если его ударить и сломать - он потеряет всякий смысл.
> Время показывать не будет. Его выбросят, как бессмысленный. Смысл чайника кипятить воду.
> Смысл лампы - давать свет.
> Ну, так они изначально устроены , со смыслом.
> А вот насчет меня или Вас все не так определенно.
> Если я или Вы завтра умрете, никакой разницы .
> За окном все так же будет идти дождь.
> Ничего в мире не изменится. Вы можете только придумать какой- нибудь смысл. Сами для себя.
> ...


 Тут я еще раз скажу, что истина - всегда относительна. Она к чему-то относится. Смысл чайника, который вы декларируете, вовсе не есть смысл сам по себе, а смысл, относительно вашего понимания предназначения чайника. Но бог с ними со смыслами для чего-то или кого-то - тут бы с собственным смыслом разобраться, так ведь? Но и в случае самого себя, вы опять устанавливаете точку отсчета относительно себя, хотя при этом экстраполируете почему-то смысл себя на смысл жизни вообще, что, мягко говоря, необоснованно.

Вот в этой соотнесенности и кроется вся ботва - вы не открываете каких-то универсальных смыслов, а лишь пытаетесь сбалансировать то, что находится в вашем сознании с тем, что воспринимаете, причем ведь и восприятие любого человека тоже весьма выборочно и совершенно субъективно. И так вы роетесь в своей субъективной модели мировосприятия и не находите в ней удовлетворения, что и приводит к огульному выводу - жизнь бестолковая. Но по сути, это не жизнь - бестолковая, а...

...Поэтому буддизм говорит: прежде чем судить о внешнем, давайте-ка вы для начала ответите себе: а Кто этот Я? 

Вы знаете себя?

----------


## konstantin1971

> Есть одна маленькая деталь, которую многие упускают из виду: нет *никакой* гарантии, что смертью страдания закончатся и что после нее не будет новой жизни. Можно, конечно, идти на поводу своих убеждений, но... есть ли смысл?


 Вот тут Вы меня добиваете. Время близится, чуть больше недели осталось.
А я спать не могу из за этого проклятого вопроса.
Гарантии нет. Сам переход меня не волнует.
Система отработана и испытана,действует автоматически - проблем и неприятностей не будет.
И вот я вырубаюсь и обнаруживаю, что там тоже шарятся туда - сюда.
В загробном мире.
И место тоскливое.
(ладно ад со сковородками - все как то динамично и весело)
А то может быть достоевская банька с пауками. Или работа на кирпичном заводе в три смены.
Ад может быть и такой - кто знает?
ВОТ ЭТО БУДЕТ ОБЛОМ !
Вот это будет засада и огорчение! Но , что делать ?
Рисковая игра. Здесь сидеть тоже не вариант.
А насчет будущих жизней волноваться не стоит. Помнить то все равно ничего не будете.
Будете искренне считать себя Иваном Ильичем или Дарьей Петровной или Ли Цзынем.
Проблемы будут , если вспомните и сравните
Но, это вряд ли

----------


## qwe

Просто следующая жизнь, работа а кирпичном заводе...

Снова с самого начала решать все те проблемы в себе, которые вы не решили в этой жизни. Как в "Дне сурка". С тем же уровнем удовлетворения от жизни и теми же вопросами о смысле, теми же блужданиями.
Все то же, что и было + новые погрешности в связи с финалом, который вы сейчас выбираете. Пока не выйдете на качественно иной уровень.

----------


## konstantin1971

> Просто следующая жизнь, работа а кирпичном заводе...
> 
> Снова с самого начала решать все те проблемы в себе, которые вы не решили в этой жизни. Как в "Дне сурка". С тем же уровнем удовлетворения от жизни и теми же вопросами о смысле, теми же блужданиями.
> Все то же, что и было + новые погрешности в связи с финалом, который вы сейчас выбираете. Пока не выйдете на качественно иной уровень.


 Самый большой мой страх, что Ад окажется кирпичным заводом.
На квинтильен лет.
А теория кармы меня мало волнует. Все равно ничего не помнишь.
Я общался с человеком с диагнозом  ретроградная амнезия (органические повреждения мозга).
Его жена при мне плакала , что сын двоешник и хулиган, денег нет и теща приперлась из деревни, сыночка смотреть. Я помню его взгляд.
Он не помнил ничего. И это были не его проблемы. Они уже никак его не касались.
Если Вы думаете , что внутри нас есть флэшка, которая записывает наши нерешенные проблемы
и переносит в следующую жизнь, запускается и требует действий - это лишь вопрос веры.
Верить вредно - так меня Буддисты научили.
И карточные шулера

----------


## qwe

> Если Вы думаете , что внутри нас есть флэшка, которая записывает наши нерешенные проблемы
> и переносит в следующую жизнь, запускается и требует действий - это лишь вопрос веры.
> Верить вредно - так меня Буддисты научили.
> И карточные шулера


 У меня ушло 19 лет на то, чтобы получить критерии для веры во что-то или неверия.  :Smile: 

Не флешка - душа та же самая, с теми же качествами (хоть и без памяти), теми же углами будет царапаться о тот же мир, пока не уразумеет и не повзрослеет, не наберется опыта.

Статус тот же...

----------


## konstantin1971

> В жизни нет ничего несущественного. 
> 
> Если строить свою жизнь на допущениях, то получится полное недоразумение, и вот даже этот небольшой казалось бы пример вашего незнания на самом деле имеет значение для всей вашей жизни в целом, не говоря уж о том, что таких допущений у вас наверняка ведь более чем достаточно, из чего следует, что вы очень крупно заблуждаетесь насчет жизни вообще.
> 
> И это отнюдь не буквоедство и придирки; я поясню. Меня тоже весьма интересовал вопрос смысла жизни, правда я искал его не с позиции жизненных неурядиц и не пытался, что называется, натянуть сову на изначально имеющийся у меня глобус (чем грешит большинство "исследователей", по сути лишь пытающихся обосновать заранее имеющийся у них дискурс) - так вот, я не пытался притянуть аргументы к заранее имеющемуся у меня ответу - что, мол, жизнь бессмысленная фигня и всё такое. Отнюдь. Я просто с интересом исследователя задался вопросом, обозначил искомое - неизвестный мне и могущий оказаться чем угодно Смысл Жизни - через непритязательный и безоценочный Икс, и стал изучать вопрос и размышлять.
> 
> Так вот, почему нет ничего несущественного. Это следует вовсе не из моих интуитивных догадок, а выяснилось в процессе исследований. Был такой ученый - Эдвард Нортон Лоренц. Занялся он как-то весьма приземленными исследованиями - задачей прогнозирования погодных условий. Создал модель, забил входные данные в вычислительную машину и получил прогноз. Баловался он так, баловался, уточнял модель, пока однажды для сокращения времени обсчета модели он не решил ввести данные в компьютер с распечатки - чего заново запускать процесс с самого начала, если у него уже был промежуточный результат на какой-то там момент. Внес он их, машина посчитала - и... выдала вообще другой результат, совершенно отличный от прежнего.
> 
> "Это че за хренотень?" - Подумал Эдвард, но как воспитанный человек он, конечно, так не сказал, он взял и снова запустил расчет - и снова получил прежний результат. Тогда он снова запустил процесс, тормознул его, внес промежуточный результат с распечатки и дальше пустил расчет - опять разница. Причем не просто разница, а прямо совершенно другой прогноз получился. Мистика, ага?
> ...


 Жизнь субъективна .
Другой нет. Рамана Махариши был темным мужичком и не разбирался в преобразованиях Лоренца.
Он любил спрашивать - Кто я?
Это правильный вопрос.
Ответ Вы не получите. В традиции Чань - вам немедленно дали бы по морде. Это и был бы ответ.
Что бы почувствовать субъективность.
Будда все уже сказал. Жизнь переменчива и полна страдания.

Когда у Лоренца был запор, он не занимался на толчке преобразованиями , кривыми.
И не размышлял об эффекте бабочки.
Все, что он думал 
----Бля, как больно !---
Это и был прямой ответ на вселенский вопрос.
Жизнь всегда субъективна. Непостоянна. И ,зачастую , весьма болезненна.
Мелкие неудобства в теле вы чувствуете всегда.
Прямо сейчас , если Вы здоровы, сидите как сидели пол часа.
Вы с ума начнете сходить от боли и желания сменить позу.
Всего лишь пол часа на мягких подушках.
Просто сидите неподвижно - а зачем Вам двигаться?
Гарантирую , через пол часа Вы матом будете крыть этот прекрасный , дивный мир.
Как Лоренц на толчке.
А вопрос --- Кто я ?--- очень правильный и глубокий
Много бы я дал за ответ

----------


## Aare

Норд хорошо сказал) Ладно, надо удаляться из этой темы, автор вместе диалога предпочитает повторение одних и тех же слов.

----------


## konstantin1971

> У меня ушло 19 лет на то, чтобы получить критерии для веры во что-то или неверия. 
> 
> Не флешка - душа та же самая, с теми же качествами (хоть и без памяти), теми же углами будет царапаться о тот же мир, пока не уразумеет и не повзрослеет, не наберется опыта.
> 
> Статус тот же...


 Простите, а Вы не боитесь ?
Ну вот Вы верили во что-то а оказалось там все не так или вообще ничего нет.
Всякое бывает. Мне страшновато вот так ставить все на карту.
А вдруг она не той масти?
Как Вам удается верить?
Ведь это же совсем незнакомое .
Нет карты местности, ориентиров.
Для меня самое загадочное - как это получается?
Это что , фокус какой- то?
Аутотренинг?
Трансовые состояния?

----------


## qwe

> Простите, а Вы не боитесь ?
> Ну вот Вы верили во что-то а оказалось там все не так или вообще ничего нет.
> Как Вам удается верить?
> Для меня самое загадочное - как это получается?
> Это что , фокус какой- то?
> Аутотренинг?
> Трансовые состояния?


 Нет, не боюсь, потому что уже точно знаю) См. слово "критерий".
Есть и карта и надежные источники. Просто - "кто на что учился".

И собственный опыт тоже  :Smile:

----------


## konstantin1971

> В жизни нет ничего несущественного. 
> 
> Если строить свою жизнь на допущениях, то получится полное недоразумение, и вот даже этот небольшой казалось бы пример вашего незнания на самом деле имеет значение для всей вашей жизни в целом, не говоря уж о том, что таких допущений у вас наверняка ведь более чем достаточно, из чего следует, что вы очень крупно заблуждаетесь насчет жизни вообще.
> 
> И это отнюдь не буквоедство и придирки; я поясню. Меня тоже весьма интересовал вопрос смысла жизни, правда я искал его не с позиции жизненных неурядиц и не пытался, что называется, натянуть сову на изначально имеющийся у меня глобус (чем грешит большинство "исследователей", по сути лишь пытающихся обосновать заранее имеющийся у них дискурс) - так вот, я не пытался притянуть аргументы к заранее имеющемуся у меня ответу - что, мол, жизнь бессмысленная фигня и всё такое. Отнюдь. Я просто с интересом исследователя задался вопросом, обозначил искомое - неизвестный мне и могущий оказаться чем угодно Смысл Жизни - через непритязательный и безоценочный Икс, и стал изучать вопрос и размышлять.
> 
> Так вот, почему нет ничего несущественного. Это следует вовсе не из моих интуитивных догадок, а выяснилось в процессе исследований. Был такой ученый - Эдвард Нортон Лоренц. Занялся он как-то весьма приземленными исследованиями - задачей прогнозирования погодных условий. Создал модель, забил входные данные в вычислительную машину и получил прогноз. Баловался он так, баловался, уточнял модель, пока однажды для сокращения времени обсчета модели он не решил ввести данные в компьютер с распечатки - чего заново запускать процесс с самого начала, если у него уже был промежуточный результат на какой-то там момент. Внес он их, машина посчитала - и... выдала вообще другой результат, совершенно отличный от прежнего.
> 
> "Это че за хренотень?" - Подумал Эдвард, но как воспитанный человек он, конечно, так не сказал, он взял и снова запустил расчет - и снова получил прежний результат. Тогда он снова запустил процесс, тормознул его, внес промежуточный результат с распечатки и дальше пустил расчет - опять разница. Причем не просто разница, а прямо совершенно другой прогноз получился. Мистика, ага?
> ...


 Вот здесь я не знаю.
Кто я ?
Охренительный вопрос.
С миром все понятно. Исчезну я , исчезнет и он. (Ну, может там останется, но для меня он исчезнет. Как не было)
Нет меня, нет вас , города, машин, дождя и тд.
Едешь в поезде , остановился. Видишь город . Поехал дальше - город исчез.
Пока я смотрю на город - он есть. Поехал - он исчез.
Но, кто же смотрит ?
Из- за кого появляется город?
И кто умрет?
Не понимаю.
Смотрящий себя увидеть не может, поэтому не рассказывайте мне о душе. 
В книге Бардо (тибетская книга мертвых) есть глава. Там говорится, что есть такой промежуток , узкий- когда
ты прозреваешь. Насчет смотрящего. Это практически сразу после смерти.
Очень узкий. Но если ты без сознания - можно проскочить мимо и ничего не понять.
Если не проскочить - станешь Архатом. Фактически - Самим.
Если не врут - это плохо. Проскочу точно. 
Да, вот станешь читать такие штуки и еще больше расстроишься.
Засада какая .
Ладно - хоть температура спала. Правда, мокрый как мышь.
И все болит , как два дня ногами пинали. Надо чаю зеленого.

----------


## konstantin1971

Отличные новости, друзья мои !
Все идет как по маслу.
Бывшая завтра сама приедет сюда и я решу вопрос с квартирой.
Я недооценивал интерес к имуществу у людей. Как всегда.
Поговорили по скайпу и все решилось за две минуты.
Да без разницы. куда я там уеду, не уеду.
Квартиру отдаешь ? Отдаю.
Ну и чудненько.
И если надо документы без меня, сама сбегает, сделает.
Завтра  будет, я даже не просил.
Очень доволен. А то- таскайся по этой Москве и возможно с температурой. Москва зимой - дрянь та еще.
Ну, прямо камень с души. Все проще , чем я думал и все довольны.
В пятницу, не позже, думаю в деревню переместится.
И сразу на выход.
Надо наверно как то это дело отметить. Повод все таки. 
Водку не употребляю но как- то , что -то надо придумать.
Последний раз живем.

----------


## qwe

> В пятницу, не позже, думаю в деревню переместится.
> И сразу на выход.
> Надо наверно как то это дело отметить. Повод все таки. 
> Водку не употребляю но как- то , что -то надо придумать.
> Последний раз живем.


  :Smile:  кстати, тут бывают тролли с развитым воображением.

----------


## konstantin1971

> кстати, тут бывают тролли с развитым воображением.


 Кстати и лжепсихологов, лжепсихиатров везде хватает

----------


## pipetkin32

> Есть много вопросов в личный кабинет.
> Каким образом ?
> Отвечаю - экзитбэг , правда переделанный, усовершенствованный с расходомером , распиратором с обратным клапаном.
> И аргон плюс азот.
> Время - секунд 30
> Расход 15 л,с
> И не калечьтесь почем зря. Не вскрыть вены не отравится без специального навыка
> и знаний дозировки и доступа к нужным препаратам не получится.


  Годный вариант,уважаю ...
Второй баллон есть для подстраховки?
 И это,что насчет собственного трупа решил?

----------


## qwe

Надо идти жаловаться  :Smile: 
Не думаете о людях...

----------


## pipetkin32

> Надо идти жаловаться


  Не будь занудой
 Хоть на этом форуме .....

----------


## qwe

> Не будь занудой
>  Хоть на этом форуме .....


 Всегда буду. Конкретно в этом отношении.

----------


## konstantin1971

> Всегда буду. Конкретно в этом отношении.


 Конкретно я никому ничего не объясняю. Кто захочет - сам дойдет.
Тем более -это вам не таблеток нажраться.
Не так все просто.
А Вашими благими намерениями вымощена дорога в ад.
Сколько придурков останутся на всю жизнь инвалидами с разрушенной психикой, печенью, костями и тд 
из за отсутствия мозгов?
Тут много патологии , которая требует не бесед а медикаментозного лечения.

----------


## qwe

романтика........

----------


## NEET

> .
> А насчет будущих жизней волноваться не стоит. Помнить то все равно ничего не будете.
> Будете искренне считать себя Иваном Ильичем или Дарьей Петровной или Ли Цзынем.
> Проблемы будут , если вспомните и сравните
> Но, это вряд ли


 Но вас же волнует смысл? Неужели вы согласны на новую бессмысленную жизнь, если все забудете?
Или, может, вас все-таки не столько отсутствие смысла тяготит, сколько накопленный вами опыт? Но что тогда мешает взять и разобраться с ним уже в этой жизни? И речь теперь идет вовсе не о забвении. Забыть - вряд ли получится. Но можно разобраться в сущности накопленного опыта. Сейчас вы неосознанно пропускаете свое восприятие реальности (жизни) через призму опыта, в результате чего формируется ваше понимание реальности. Но как можно утверждать, что это понимание истинно? Nord привел наглядный пример того, насколько велика может быть ошибка из-за малейшей неточности. А ведь содержимое памяти может содержать и бОльшие заблуждения.

----------


## Nord

> Nord привел наглядный пример того, насколько велика может быть ошибка из-за малейшей неточности. А ведь содержимое памяти может содержать и бОльшие заблуждения.


 Дела вообще еще хлеще обстоят. Был еще другой чувак - Гейзенберг. Вернер, а не тот, что из Breaking Bad. Так вот в его времена превалировало убеждение, что Вселенная по-большому счету - это такая здоровенная система. Разумеется - очень сложная, но в принципе - В ПРИНЦИПЕ - если все-все-все параметры знать точно-точно-точно (тут тот самый Эдвард Лоренц постарался, ибо выяснил, что неточности - боком выходят), то можно так сказать точно предсказать всё происходящее во Вселенной. Сделать это, ясно, фиг знает как сложно - параметры-то все и точно надо установить, но в принципе-то ведь можно... Но тут появился Макс Планк и влез со своей квантовой теорией, которой заинтересовался Гейзенберг, и который наткнулся на то, что, оказывается - хрен-то там, а не абсолютная точность измерений. Она в ПРИНЦИПЕ НЕВОЗМОЖНА - это так называемый Принцип неопределенности. Ну вот не получится - в принципе! - произвести измерение взаимосвязанных параметров абсолютно точно!

Если сложить одно с другим - то есть Существенную зависимость от начальных условий и Принцип неопределенности - то получается, что ничего не получается с прогнозированием. С одной стороны - подайте-ка нам абсолютно точные данные, иначе вранье получится, с другой - фиг вам, а не точные данные.

Ну и, наконец, не так давно слышаться замечания, что - ну да, Вселенная там пусть из Большого взрыва произошла, но вы себе представляете что там творилось на разных этапах развертывания этого взрыва - да там же сами законы взаимодействия отличались от ныне нам привычных и известных. Так что по-большому счету, сама модель постоянно меняется, не то что проблема данные собрать. Всё в купе делает всякие протяженные умствования насчет Абсолюта делом сколь забавным, столь же и бесполезным. Сам научный метод нащупал свои принципиальные ограничения. 

Нет, пороть отсебятину по-прежнему не возбраняется - хоть просто так, хоть для пользы - чтоб обосновать самоубийство, например, но вот чтобы реально чего-то про Абсолют - будь-то прогноз погоды на вечность или Смысл жизни - задвинуть, не получается.

Такие вот дела.

----------


## qwe

*Константин*,
наша модерация нас редко балует, поэтому вот что: возможно вы поразмыслите (но не долго) и предпочтете удалить вчерашние 2 поста со способами. Собственно уже были ночь и пол дня для того, чтобы подумать об этом - см. на желтую шапку форума: Правила форума: бан за призывы к самоубийству, _способы су_, оскорбления, флуд и мат.

Если же нет, я через 30 мин. даю ссылку на вас в разделе "Баны" при всем моем сочувствии.
Объясню свою мысль: на форуме много молодежи моложе 16 лет. Да и до 20 (итд)многие из них отличаются импульсивностью. если вам наплевать на людей, если вам безразлично, не уведете ли вы с собой в могилу еще кого-нибудь, - это ваше личное дело. Но, как вы могли заметить, я придерживаюсь другой позиции.

30 минут.

----------


## konstantin1971

> Дела вообще еще хлеще обстоят. Был еще другой чувак - Гейзенберг. Вернер, а не тот, что из Breaking Bad. Так вот в его времена превалировало убеждение, что Вселенная по-большому счету - это такая здоровенная система. Разумеется - очень сложная, но в принципе - В ПРИНЦИПЕ - если все-все-все параметры знать точно-точно-точно (тут тот самый Эдвард Лоренц постарался, ибо выяснил, что неточности - боком выходят), то можно так сказать точно предсказать всё происходящее во Вселенной. Сделать это, ясно, фиг знает как сложно - параметры-то все и точно надо установить, но в принципе-то ведь можно... Но тут появился Макс Планк и влез со своей квантовой теорией, которой заинтересовался Гейзенберг, и который наткнулся на то, что, оказывается - хрен-то там, а не абсолютная точность измерений. Она в ПРИНЦИПЕ НЕВОЗМОЖНА - это так называемый Принцип неопределенности. Ну вот не получится - в принципе! - произвести измерение взаимосвязанных параметров абсолютно точно!
> 
> Если сложить одно с другим - то есть Существенную зависимость от начальных условий и Принцип неопределенности - то получается, что ничего не получается с прогнозированием. С одной стороны - подайте-ка нам абсолютно точные данные, иначе вранье получится, с другой - фиг вам, а не точные данные.
> 
> Ну и, наконец, не так давно слышаться замечания, что - ну да, Вселенная там пусть из Большого взрыва произошла, но вы себе представляете что там творилось на разных этапах развертывания этого взрыва - да там же сами законы взаимодействия отличались от ныне нам привычных и известных. Так что по-большому счету, сама модель постоянно меняется, не то что проблема данные собрать. Всё в купе делает всякие протяженные умствования насчет Абсолюта делом сколь забавным, столь же и бесполезным. Сам научный метод нащупал свои принципиальные ограничения. 
> 
> Нет, пороть отсебятину по-прежнему не возбраняется - хоть просто так, хоть для пользы - чтоб обосновать самоубийство, например, но вот чтобы реально чего-то про Абсолют - будь-то прогноз погоды на вечность или Смысл жизни - задвинуть, не получается.
> 
> Такие вот дела.


 Ну , вообще то дела еще похлеще обстоят.
В квантовой физике введена переменная наблюдателя. Научно подтвержденный факт.
В уравнениях действительно подставляется переменная наблюдателя.
То есть , параметры частиц зависят от того смотрят на них или нет.
Другими словами - они признали, что мир без наблюдателя невозможен.
(Уравнение разваливается)
Или субъективен.
Или вообще - все мне только снится .
Чжуан Цзы приснилось, что он был бабочкой. Когда проснулся спросил себя. 
Мне снилось, что я бабочка? Или бабочке сейчас снится, что она Чжуан Цзы?
На этот вопрос до сих пор нет ответа.
Нет универсального смысла жизни. ЕГО НЕТ ! (Абсолют - вообще хрень умозрительная) Поэтому и задвинуть про это никто не может без лажи.
Оправдание самоубийства не может строится на научных данных. Никто еще не вешался из за неправильной
концепции вселенной. 
Да и плевать всем на нее по большому счету.
А вот субъективно самоубийство оправдано.
Здесь в расчете уравнения вполне реальные , ощутимые величины.
Боль, безысходность, страдания, утрата частного смысла, страх и тд
Для самурая например, потеря лица вполне нормальное обоснование было.
Или ритуальное сожжение жены на погребальном костре мужа. (В Варанаси и сейчас бывает)
Кто вам скажет. веские это причины или нет? 
Где точка отсчета?
Дайте мне реальную точку отсчета, что ценно или правильно.( Для Вас одно, для них другое.)
Для вас реально, для них нет.
Тогда можно и философии филосовствовать

----------


## konstantin1971

> *Константин*,
> наша модерация нас редко балует, поэтому вот что: возможно вы поразмыслите (но не долго) и предпочтете удалить вчерашние 2 поста со способами. Собственно уже были ночь и пол дня для того, чтобы подумать об этом - см. на желтую шапку форума: Правила форума: бан за призывы к самоубийству, _способы су_, оскорбления, флуд и мат.
> 
> Если же нет, я через 30 мин. даю ссылку на вас в разделе "Баны" при всем моем сочувствии.
> Объясню свою мысль: на форуме много молодежи моложе 16 лет. Да и до 20 (итд)многие из них отличаются импульсивностью. если вам наплевать на людей, если вам безразлично, не уведете ли вы с собой в могилу еще кого-нибудь, - это ваше личное дело. Но, как вы могли заметить, я придерживаюсь другой позиции.
> 
> 30 минут.


 Да , здесь Вы правы - ни к чему это всем знать.
Вроде бы удалил.
Там не в могилу увести страшно сколько идиотом можно стать если что не так пойдет

----------


## 4ybaka

Пора переименовывать этот форум из суицида в форум псих помощи)))

----------


## June

> Пора переименовывать этот форум из суицида в форум псих помощи)))


 Такое название тоже не соответствовало бы происходящему на форуме. Здесь нет ни психиатров, ни психотерапевтов, ни психологов.

Мне форум больше напоминает некогда приятное, но нынче брошенное хозяевами заведение, занятое гопотой, бомжами и наркоманами. Редкие прилично одетые посетители всё ещё заглядывают сюда иногда, но, принюхавшись, надолго не задерживаются.

Топикстартера, кстати, я причисляю к прилично одетым.

----------


## 4ybaka

А вон товарищи типа психологи?пищут под каждым постом почти.

----------


## June

> А вон товарищи типа психологи?пищут под каждым постом почти.


 Ну спроси, есть ли у товарищей диплом. Хотя я знаю, что товарищи ответят. Я тебе лучше бородатый анекдот расскажу:




> Дед на прёме у сексопатолога:
> - Доктор, больше 3-х раз в неделю с женой не получается.
> - Дед, а лет тебе сколько?
> - 85
> - Дед, ну этоже превосходно!
> - Да? А мой сосед говорит, что с женой ежедневно, а ему 95!
> - Ну так и вы говорите!!!

----------


## 4ybaka

Да накой они нужны мне))))я тебя понял!

----------


## qwe

> Пора переименовывать этот форум из суицида в форум псих помощи)))


 а вы бы чего хотели?)

----------


## qwe

> Ну спроси, есть ли у товарищей диплом.


 я когда-нибудь скрывала его отсутствие?

Только его отсутствие не мешает мне помогать людям решать проблемы. конечно, тем, кто хочет их решать  :Wink:  некоторых интересует не документ, а результат, к счастью.

Не все, Джун, как вы, сроднились со своей депрессией...  И не все непробиваемые формалисты.

----------


## 4ybaka

тебя)))

----------


## qwe

> тебя)))


 зачем же? все равно помирать...

----------


## 4ybaka

вместе веселее ))

----------


## Aare

Ну что до того, насколько могут быть квалифицированы психологи без дипломов, ничего не знаю. Но общение с qwe таки может помочь. Радуйтесь, дураки, что она на форуме есть. Хоть всеобщее уныние и эгоцентризм разбавляет. А то так тут каждому на всех плевать кроме себя

----------


## qwe



----------


## Nord

> Ну , вообще то дела еще похлеще обстоят.
> В квантовой физике введена переменная наблюдателя. Научно подтвержденный факт.
> В уравнениях действительно подставляется переменная наблюдателя.
> То есть , параметры частиц зависят от того смотрят на них или нет.
> Другими словами - они признали, что мир без наблюдателя невозможен.
> (Уравнение разваливается)


 Здесь вы как всегда слышали какой-то звон, но не утруждались разобраться что это. Да и зачем, это вам служит всё той же цели - подтвердить свои субъективные предпочтения не взирая на суть этих якобы подтверждений. Фишка в том, что у людей отсылки к научным фактам ассоциируются с объективностью знания, и вы тем самым маскируете простой факт, что всего лишь форсируете свою субъективную отсебятину, и озвучиваемые вами выводы вроде как и не какое-то там очередное частное заблуждение, а подтверждаемое объективными выводами исследование.




> Или субъективен.
> Или вообще - все мне только снится .
> Чжуан Цзы приснилось, что он был бабочкой. Когда проснулся спросил себя. 
> Мне снилось, что я бабочка? Или бабочке сейчас снится, что она Чжуан Цзы?
> На этот вопрос до сих пор нет ответа.
> Нет универсального смысла жизни. ЕГО НЕТ ! (Абсолют - вообще хрень умозрительная) Поэтому и задвинуть про это никто не может без лажи.
> Оправдание самоубийства не может строится на научных данных. Никто еще не вешался из за неправильной
> концепции вселенной. 
> Да и плевать всем на нее по большому счету.
> ...


 Тут совершенно согласен: порезал палец - самоубейся! Жизнь бессмысленна, иначе бы вам никогда не довелось порезать палец!

И вас я ни от чего не отговариваю и ни к чему не склоняю. Я лишь предлагаю разобраться. А ежели вам так хочется самоубиться - так тут даже и причина не нужна по сути, ибо субъективное в обоснованиях не нуждается. Сам захотел - сам сделал, зачем сюда вообще замешивать какие-то внешние факторы, они просто излишни.

----------


## Nord

Я даже тут памятку оставлял - рекомендую: Памятка самоубийцы.

----------


## Ранний

Qwe, если честно, не одобряю отсутствие образования в области психологии вкупе с претензиями на оказание помощи. Представьте, что вы пришли к хирургу, а у него нет образования в области хирургии, но он, тем не менее, приглашает вас на операционный стол. Впрочем, это лишь мое мнение.

----------


## NEET

> Где точка отсчета?
> Дайте мне реальную точку отсчета, что ценно или правильно.( Для Вас одно, для них другое.)
> Для вас реально, для них нет.
> Тогда можно и философии филосовствовать


 Этим-то и особенна жизнь, что нет никакой определенной точки отсчета - она может быть любой. Это - настоящая свобода. Но человек пытается вместить жизнь в рамки своих представлений о том, какой она должна быть, а когда это не получается - он обвиняет жизнь в бессмысленности и решает закончить жизнь самоубийством. (Словно мужик, желающий расстаться с женой только потому, что она не дает ему всякий раз, как ему захочется  :Smile:  ) Человек никак не хочет осознать узость своих представлений, до самой смерти он продолжает свои попытки усадить "слона" в "маленькую коробочку". Оттого и несвободен.

----------


## 4ybaka

> Ну что до того, насколько могут быть квалифицированы психологи без дипломов, ничего не знаю. Но общение с qwe таки может помочь. Радуйтесь, дураки, что она на форуме есть. Хоть всеобщее уныние и эгоцентризм разбавляет. А то так тут каждому на всех плевать кроме себя


 Вот пришла защитница)))ты вроде удалилась из этой темы,в твоих словах есть оскорбление кстати,тебя тоже можно банить!

----------


## konstantin1971

> Здесь вы как всегда слышали какой-то звон, но не утруждались разобраться что это. Да и зачем, это вам служит всё той же цели - подтвердить свои субъективные предпочтения не взирая на суть этих якобы подтверждений. Фишка в том, что у людей отсылки к научным фактам ассоциируются с объективностью знания, и вы тем самым маскируете простой факт, что всего лишь форсируете свою субъективную отсебятину, и озвучиваемые вами выводы вроде как и не какое-то там очередное частное заблуждение, а подтверждаемое объективными выводами исследование.
> 
> 
> 
> Тут совершенно согласен: порезал палец - самоубейся! Жизнь бессмысленна, иначе бы вам никогда не довелось порезать палец!
> 
> И вас я ни от чего не отговариваю и ни к чему не склоняю. Я лишь предлагаю разобраться. А ежели вам так хочется самоубиться - так тут даже и причина не нужна по сути, ибо субъективное в обоснованиях не нуждается. Сам захотел - сам сделал, зачем сюда вообще замешивать какие-то внешние факторы, они просто излишни.


 
Напрасно Вы занимаете высокомерно- ироничную позицию.
Мол , вот дураки то какие, чуть что -самоубиваются! 
Ваша позиция наводит на мысли, что Вам очень страшно. 

Но я продолжаю утверждать, что в некоторых случаях - это единственный выход.
Если Вам очень страшно , Вы не можете холоднокровно и расчетливо рассматривать самоубийство как вариант.
И в жизни есть безвыходные положения. Их гораздо больше ,чем Вы думаете. Просто говорить об этом не принято.
И решения всегда субъективны. Это как с зубной болью. 
Отсюда написался короткий рассказ.

ЗУБ.

У меня всегда были здоровые зубы. И тут один заболел.
Мне стало страшно. Я представлял, как кто-то будет выдергивать из меня кость и страдал.
Пил кетанов две недели. Терпел как то.
Однажды утром, проснулся и подумал ---ВСЕ ПИ,,,Ц!---
Здоровенный, волосатый дядька - хирург сказал--- Надо рвать!---
Но тут зашли какие то люди и уселись вокруг.
Дядька -хирург угрюмо отошел в сторону, бормоча ---Работать не дают, гады---
Меня стали убеждать
 ---Ну, зачем ты так? Давай побеседуем об этом. Ты еще молодой. надо перетерпеть. Нужно объективно относится.
Зуб - это же часть вселенной. Ты ошибаешься. Ты можешь преодолеть.  Вон за окном птички поют, солнышко
светит.
Счастье - оно кругом. Зубы созданы для счастья. Ты не понимаешь вселенского плана.
Вот - ПАМЯТКА ДЛЯ РВУЩИХ ЗУБЫ. 
Не делай глупостей. Не считай себя умнее---
Я посмотрел на дядьку -хирурга.
Он на меня.
 Под халатом, на майке было написано -ом мани падме хум.
Я кивнул ему, он плотоядно улыбнулся и достал огромные, ржавые клещи.

Затем я проснулся. Зуб болел. На полочке улыбался маленький бронзовый Будда.

Конец.

Примеры безвыходных ситуаций. Робин Уильямс - богат, знаменит, здоров. Покончил в 2014
Тони Скотт - богат, здоров , знаменит. Сиганул с моста чуть раньше.
И тд

----------


## konstantin1971

> Пора переименовывать этот форум из суицида в форум псих помощи)))


 Суицид форумов я не нашел.
Полезной информации практически нет.
Обсуждать можно все, кроме главных вопросов. Это как заходишь на форум механиков а там обсуждают только
погоду и дизайн.
Жаль.

----------


## Ранний

*konstantin1971*, согласен. С закрытием "Страниц боли" в 2013 году таких форумов больше нет. А ведь есть разница между "доведением до с-у" и публикацией способов. Доведение до с-у, уговаривание совершить его - это преступление. А обсуждение способов оного - возможно, спасение человека. По крайней мере, от инвалидности или психушки.

----------


## qwe

> Qwe, если честно, не одобряю отсутствие образования


 очевидно же, что есть самообразование. Хотя, если вы очередной носитель стереотипа, что в университетах происходят мистические посвящения недоступные для простых смертных владеющих грамотой, то не одобряйте конечно. В вопросах вероисповедания ничего не возразишь)) Как сказал один разумный человек: "Науке поклоняются обычно те, кто к ней не прибегает". 
а так, тут уже миллион раз были дебаты по поводу - можно ли выучить самостоятельно математику, физику, биологию, психологию... некоторым нельзя - религия не позволяет... или еще что-нибудь.

Вообще, тема табу очень интересная. с точки зрения психологии  :Smile: 
Особенно, когда взрослый человек называющий себя атеистом не может логично объяснить что-то (например, воспитание в детстве на предмет "не высовывайся", "не выделяйся" итп...) и переходит на категории "не положено".

----------


## Nord

*konstantin1971*, как я уже писал тут в другой теме, я имел дело с размышлениями о суициде. Вот как это было:

В тот день я выпил изрядно. Вообще, о тех веселых временах можно сказать, что подавляющее большинство времени я находился в одном из двух состояний: либо уже был пьян, либо еще был пьян. Зависимости у меня от алкоголя не было и не появилось - я никогда не испытывал непреодолимого желания напиться - просто это было время молодости. Бурный лайф-тайм с запоями на недели, употреблением водки прямо из горла бутылки и в дозах изрядно превышающих летальную по медицинским нормам, сексом в общественных местах с практически незнакомыми девицами, драками с нанесением травм средней тяжести и прочими прелестями не помешал мне закончить лицей с серебряной медалью и получить два красных диплома (бакалавра и инженера). В общем, события того дня были для меня с одной стороны не внове, с другой же - я никак не мог опьянеть. Вся компания, с которой я выпивал на чужой квартире, накачавшись до полубессознательного состояния, расползлась по койкоместам и дружно сопела, а я остался на кухне, выключил свет и в полутьме неспешно употреблял, слегка удивляясь кристальной чистоте в голове, в то время как тело уже начинало не слушаться.

Я размышлял сидя в темноте о том, что занимало меня несколько лет, о том, что и было причиной всех этих медалей и дипломов, о которых я нисколько не беспокоился, учась вовсе не ради наград и признания или на перспективу обеспечения своей жизни, а потому, что я желал знания. Я изучал всё в подряд: математику, физику, химию, биологию, географию, историю... я увидел, что все эти области знания на абстрактном уровне пронизаны одними и теми же принципами - меня же интересовал вопрос смысла всего этого. У меня появлялись какие-то концепции, которые казались мне хорошо объяснявшими суть происходящего, но в моей бурной жизни легко находилось такое, что никак не хотело писаться в эти концепции, и я находил новое решение, которое снова расползалось в свете новых событий. В конечном итоге я оказался на той самой кухне, где мне стало совершенно ясно, что двигаться можно куда угодно - можно достичь каких угодно высот в какой угодно области, но нет какого-то единственно верного пути. Абсолютная свобода без какого-либо смысла.

Я ощутил глубокое непоколебимое спокойствие, какое, вероятно, владеет самураями. И по-самурайски я решил закончить свою жизнь - здесь и сейчас. Это не было эмоциональным решением, актом сопротивления чему-то или решением под давлением обстоятельств - просто дальше идти было незачем. В совершенно чистом сознании, где-то на безумной скорости проносились сразу тысячи мыслей, не трогая моего спокойствия - я прекрасно понимал, что принесу определенные неудобства своим друзьям, в чьей квартире находился на тот момент, хорошо понимал, какое недоумение и боль вызовет это событие у родственников, но я так же понимал, что смерть - вполне обыденная вещь, реальность просто пойдет своим путем, которых без числа, страдать и плакать можно хоть от чего - и это часть жизни.

Я встал и пошел искать нож... В этой квартире я смог отыскать один единственный - раньше такие были популярны - нож для резки хлеба, такой китайский с волнистым лезвием и якобы лазерной заточкой, уселся и со всей силой полоснул себя по запястью. Возможно от того, что нож всё-таки был приспособлен скорее пилить, чем резать, возможно, от того, что тело уже изрядно растеряло координацию, но я только содрал кожу с запястья. Выступила кровь, боли не было. Эта неудача меня разозлила. Я мысленно закричал: 
- Какого черта!!! Зачем ты меня держишь, жизнь?! Я знаю, что смысла в тебе нет: не сегодня - так завтра я закончу с тобой, не ножом - так другим способом. Что тебе от меня надо?!?!

Голова моя была абсолютно ясна, я "мысленно кричал" вовсе не ожидая ответа, прекрасно понимая, что ответить некому... но внезапно, на какое-то мгновение я почувствовал чье-то присутствие в темноте комнаты и "услышал" мысленный же ответ:
- Любви!

И всё - одно слово.

И сказано это был с такой обреченной горькой обидой в голосе, словно это сказала какая-то отчаявшаяся женщина... Я почувствовал себя, словно ударил беззащитную женщину. В голове моей произошел второй переворот за ночь. Мысли бешеным потоком пронеслись в голове: а ведь и вправду - никто ведь не заставляет страдать, все чего-то ждут от жизни, укоряют, валят на нее свои неприятности, ругают за то, что сами же себе и уготовили, практически никто не думает о том - каково быть Жизнью. И я в голос сказал в пустоту комнаты:
- Я люблю тебя, Жизнь!
...Но это уже никто не слушал.
...Я пошел в ванную, смысл кровь и лег спать. На утро я впервые увидел такой яркий солнечный свет, каким никогда его не видел, запах жарящейся картошки благоухал миллиардами оттенков, голоса похмельных друзей переливались сотнями эмоций... Я любил жизнь во всех ее проявлениях. Просто Так - без цели.

Разумеется, вся "мистическая" сторона этого события не имеет какого-то особого значения и легко объяснима чем угодно, но смысл не в мистике и не в физике события, его смысл безотносителен его природы. После того в моей жизни произошло еще множество событий - разных событий - но я более не предъявляю претензий жизни. И надо сказать, что нередко я получаю от нее такие подарки, что грех жаловаться. В какой-то излишней сентиментальности меня вряд ли заподозришь, мой рассудок холоден и не ведает жалости, но одно другому не мешает. Да и для любви не нужна жалость и необязательны сюси-пуси, которые нередко оборачиваются ненавистью и жестокостью к тому, что еще не так давно было любимо. Это другое...

Любовь.

Так что - да, я не из сентиментальных, за всё, что я прочувствовал - я заплатил сполна и знаю цену. И с вами, *konstantin1971*, я не церемонюсь - это вы верно подметили, но вовсе не потому, что считаю вас ниже себя - примите это как жесткую, но иронию. Дружескую. А есть чем ответить - ответьте, я люблю остроумных людей.

Я лишь прямо вам говорю - вы зашли в тупик в собственных мыслях, и все эти рюшечки в виде псевдобуддизма и псевдонаучных обоснований лишь прикрывают это обстоятельство. И как сказал уже, я не отговариваю вас ни от чего - я предлагаю разобраться, если есть такое желание.

Если пользоваться вашей же аллегорий, то я как раз и предлагаю разобраться с вашим "зубом", а не устраивать декапитацию - как этакий радикальный метод лечения зубной боли.

----------


## konstantin1971

Ответ для Nord
Вот тут я совершенно не понимаю. 
Любовь - очень неопределенное и расплывчатое понятие. Положа руку на сердце - никто не понимает,
что это за неведомая хрень.  
А уж " любовь к жизни во всех ее проявлениях" - это для меня слишком !
Ну, вот не люблю я вареный лук. От одного вида рвотные позывы. И что прикажете делать?
История такая однажды случилась.
Познакомился я с девушкой красивой , цветы , свидания - романтика. Приглашает в гости - ура !
Иду к ней а жизнь прекрасна и удивительна! Еще и секс на подходе. Люблю всю вселенную.
Я с работы- она борщ приготовила. И видно гордится этим. Начинаю есть, хвалю естественно.
И тут замечаю лук вареный, да крупными кусками.
Меня выворачивает но я ем , заталкиваю. Хвалю. Она довольна (отказаться нельзя, все обломиться)
Как я это съел не помню. 
Она потом в душ а я блевать в мусоропровод. И вот блюю я в мусоропровод и понимаю,
что где-то нестыковка с любовью вселенской. Что то не так. 
Не получается любить жизнь во всех ее проявлениях.
Камешек в ботинке способен свести человека с ума.

Еще было - попробовал я декстометорфан. И познал смысл бытия и гармонию небесных сфер.
А уж любил всех и вся почти сутки. Бывает.

Вопрос самоубийцы прагматичен. Стоит оно того или нет. Стоит ли шебуршать там чего то, бороться , 
ползти куда то. 
Мой ответ - нет , не стоит.
У Джека Лондона есть отличный рассказ. "Любовь к жизни" называется.
Там человек ползет через тундру почти безумный от холода, голода и ранений. Невероятные страдания но
доползает. Мол сильный духом человек.
Сам Лондон тоже был не слабак. Однако в районе 50 ти приболел(не смертельно) подумал и бахнул
морфия тройную дозу. Решил, что не стоит оно того.
С зубом разберешься- геморрой вылезет, геморрой вылечишь еще что нибудь будет.
Нас научили, что это нормально. Ну, так принято.
А есть те , кто считает, что не нормально все это.

----------


## konstantin1971

> *konstantin1971*, согласен. С закрытием "Страниц боли" в 2013 году таких форумов больше нет. А ведь есть разница между "доведением до с-у" и публикацией способов. Доведение до с-у, уговаривание совершить его - это преступление. А обсуждение способов оного - возможно, спасение человека. По крайней мере, от инвалидности или психушки.


 Если бы придумали кабинки такие.
Зашел нажал на кнопочку и в порошочек , без боли и моментально. После дезодорантом пшикнули.
Уверен - туда очереди бы стояли. Проблема в том, что люди зря мучаются ибо больно и страшно и с 
трупом возня. Противно представлять себя трупом.
Многие лукавят, когда говорят о неприемлемости самоубийства.
Боятся боли и похорон.
Если бы не это - население сократилось бы вдвое.
Сейчас пакуюсь потихоньку в дорожку но о трупе стараюсь не думать. Хрень какая- то.
Неприятно и все тут

----------


## 4ybaka

> Если бы придумали кабинки такие.
> Зашел нажал на кнопочку и в порошочек , без боли и моментально. После дезодорантом пшикнули.
> Уверен - туда очереди бы стояли. Проблема в том, что люди зря мучаются ибо больно и страшно и с 
> трупом возня. Противно представлять себя трупом.
> Многие лукавят, когда говорят о неприемлемости самоубийства.
> Боятся боли и похорон.
> Если бы не это - население сократилось бы вдвое.
> Сейчас пакуюсь потихоньку в дорожку но о трупе стараюсь не думать. Хрень какая- то.
> Неприятно и все тут


 я с тобой согласен.

----------


## qwe

> Познакомился я с девушкой красивой


 Но нельзя же сказать девушке, о нелюбви к луку. не комильфо же...




> Сейчас пакуюсь потихоньку в дорожку но о трупе стараюсь не думать. Хрень какая- то. Неприятно и все тут


 А они потом посмотрят и скажут: "фу, какой неприятный труп. Видали мы и получше. и поаккуратней. и выражение лица поприличнее"................

----------


## konstantin1971

> Но нельзя же сказать девушке, о нелюбви к луку. не комильфо же...
> 
> 
> А они потом посмотрят и скажут: "фу, какой неприятный труп. Видали мы и получше. и поаккуратней. и выражение лица поприличнее"................


 Девушке на свидании нельзя говорить, что она не так готовит.
Никогда!
Секс может обломаться.
Картинка красивая.
Но с прыжком не сравнить. Первые секунды легкий приступ дурноты и мягкий взрыв изнутри. Потом ничего.
А потом, потом - не знаю.
Слегка мандражирую но в пределах нормы.
Труп будет фу- полное !
Не позавидую тому, кто найдет. Материть меня точно будут.

----------


## June

Жаль, *konstantin1971*, что рано от нас уходите. Приятный вы человек.




> Если бы придумали кабинки такие.
> Зашел нажал на кнопочку и в порошочек , без боли и моментально. После дезодорантом пшикнули.
> Уверен - туда очереди бы стояли.


 Если бы не кабинку, а таблетку, чтобы выпил - и как будто умер естественной смертью, например от сердечного приступа. Неприятно всё же, если родственники узнают, что ты самоубился.

----------


## Nord

> Ответ для Nord
> Вот тут я совершенно не понимаю. 
> Любовь - очень неопределенное и расплывчатое понятие. Положа руку на сердце - никто не понимает,
> что это за неведомая хрень.  
> А уж " любовь к жизни во всех ее проявлениях" - это для меня слишком !
> Ну, вот не люблю я вареный лук. От одного вида рвотные позывы. И что прикажете делать?
> История такая однажды случилась.
> Познакомился я с девушкой красивой , цветы , свидания - романтика. Приглашает в гости - ура !
> Иду к ней а жизнь прекрасна и удивительна! Еще и секс на подходе. Люблю всю вселенную.
> ...


 Касательно любви - можно не запариваться. Это мое личное, ну и потом рассказал как было - из песни слов не выкинешь. Вообще же, об этом тоже можно поговорить - есть что сказать, но вы ж торопитесь. О любви я говорю здесь не как о влечении промежду двух людей.




> Вопрос самоубийцы прагматичен. Стоит оно того или нет. Стоит ли шебуршать там чего то, бороться , 
> ползти куда то. 
> Мой ответ - нет , не стоит.
> У Джека Лондона есть отличный рассказ. "Любовь к жизни" называется.
> Там человек ползет через тундру почти безумный от холода, голода и ранений. Невероятные страдания но
> доползает. Мол сильный духом человек.
> Сам Лондон тоже был не слабак. Однако в районе 50 ти приболел(не смертельно) подумал и бахнул
> морфия тройную дозу. Решил, что не стоит оно того.
> С зубом разберешься- геморрой вылезет, геморрой вылечишь еще что нибудь будет.
> ...


 А что вы хотели бы по жизни получить? Чтобы бабы давали всегда и по щелчку пальцев, чтобы всегда комфортная температура за окном и чувство голода не посещало, чтобы ни тебе зубной боли, ни геморра никакого? Я когда такое слышу - просто спрашиваю: что это за Рай такой? Что в нём делать, когда в нём никаких ограничений? Это всё равно что какую-то странную партию в шахматы играть - типа суперудобную: вы можете ходить как угодно - и вам на каждый ход аплодируют, а в конце вы неизбежно выигрываете - как бы ни играли. Но смысл игры как раз в том и состоит, чтобы напрячь силы, проявить сообразительность, получить удовольствие от превосходства своих собственных возможностей. 

Вот у меня дочь просит поиграть с ней в крестики-нолики и играет увлеченно, потому что пока не может уловить алгоритма игры, и ставя наобум значки пытается выиграть, а для меня партия изначально ясна во всех подробностях - я знаю как действовать, ибо это несложно взрослому человеку. Но сколь несложно, столь же и неинтересно. Я решительно не понимаю ванильных мечт о беспроблемном Рае - там тупо нечего делать. 

Нет, ясно почему люди мечтают о таком - такие мечтатели получили слишком много опыта неудач, не смогли адаптироваться, не нашли себе интересного занятия, в котором бы чувствовали азарт. Да и общество наше акцентирует внимание на конечном результате, а не на процессе. Как превозносят успех, и как редко заглядывают в историю этого успеха - вы копните судьбу любого успеха - это же не вдруг всё достигается. И достигается чаще всего потому, что человеку нравился сам процесс. Вон тот же Уоррен Баффет - человек баснословно богат, но почему? Да его просто вставляли сделки, он и предметами роскоши-то никогда толком не пользовался - ездит на старом автомобиле, живет в старом доме - и счастлив он не от того, что у него бабла много, а от того, что он делает то, что ему нравится.

Есть, конечно, ситуации, когда человеку достаются сложные условия - например, заболел раком. И умирает. Сама по себе смерть в таком случае не особо важна - мы все откинемся, тут важно лицом не щелкать, как это делается большинством людей - маются х*рней полжизни, а потом сетуют на неё же, что она ничего им не дала. А кто мешал жить-то так, как хотелось? Страх мешал. И как только ты заметил эту разницу между собственными стремлениями и стопором страха - разберись с этим и будешь жить по-человечьи. Но с раковыми больными есть еще высокоинтенсивное физическое страдание, которое кажется непреодолимым. Но и оно преодолимо - обезболиванием. Другое дело, что у нас тупо это под запретом - ну так это не какая-то абстрактная жизнь опять палки в колеса вставляет, а люди себе и другим. Время же жизни глупо измерять днями - жизнь она в ощущениях, можно прожить и сто лет и за эти сто лет - так и не пожить толком; а можно и за одно мгновение ощутить всю полноту жизни.

И, наконец, насчет смысла. Тут та же история - нас приучили видеть его в виде какого-то финального результата, но ведь бытие-то не грешит конечностью, всегда встает вопрос: а что дальше? И люди гонятся за недостижимым фантомом - финального счастья - позабывая жить, позабывая жить именно здесь и сейчас, а не когда-нибудь, когда условия какие-то им нужные сложатся. Другие - вязнут в прошлом, в своих переживаниях, и крутят шарманку по кругу - немудрено, что они не чувствуют счастья, потому как и не живут.

И что бы не произошло в прошлом, чем бы ни грозило будущее - ТЫ - не там, и не там, ТЫ - здесь и сейчас. И никогда у тебя не было никаких гарантий и закончится ты можешь в любой момент. Но здесь и сейчас, перед лицом этой бездны, не имея ни малейшего шанса управлять этим - чего ты боишься, чего ждешь?

Живи.

----------


## NEET

Идет мужик по дороге, а на спине у него -- огромный валун. Сгорбился, кряхтит мужик, но продолжает идти вперед. На окраине одной деревеньки к нему подбегает паренек лет семнадцати и спрашивает, куда тот держит путь.
-- Туда, -- показывает мужик. -- Хочу прыгнуть с обрыва и разбиться о камни. Не мила мне стала жизнь, слишком тяжела.
-- Так ты положи камень-то -- и сразу станет легче, -- удивляется паренек. -- Зачем ты его несешь?
Ничего не отвечает ему мужик. Лишь перехватывает камень поудобнее -- и идет дальше.

----------


## konstantin1971

> Идет мужик по дороге, а на спине у него -- огромный валун. Сгорбился, кряхтит мужик, но продолжает идти вперед. На окраине одной деревеньки к нему подбегает паренек лет семнадцати и спрашивает, куда тот держит путь.
> -- Туда, -- показывает мужик. -- Хочу прыгнуть с обрыва и разбиться о камни. Не мила мне стала жизнь, слишком тяжела.
> -- Так ты положи камень-то -- и сразу станет легче, -- удивляется паренек. -- Зачем ты его несешь?
> Ничего не отвечает ему мужик. Лишь перехватывает камень поудобнее -- и идет дальше.


 У этой истории есть продолжение.
---Прошел мужик немного. И остановился - а ведь малец то прав!
Кинул он камень . Разогнулся и внимательно огляделся. 
---Как я раньше- то не додумался?---подумал мужик.
Легко отталкиваясь от земли, он побежал к обрыву и прыгнул.

Конец.

----------


## konstantin1971

> Касательно любви - можно не запариваться. Это мое личное, ну и потом рассказал как было - из песни слов не выкинешь. Вообще же, об этом тоже можно поговорить - есть что сказать, но вы ж торопитесь. О любви я говорю здесь не как о влечении промежду двух людей.
> 
> 
> 
> А что вы хотели бы по жизни получить? Чтобы бабы давали всегда и по щелчку пальцев, чтобы всегда комфортная температура за окном и чувство голода не посещало, чтобы ни тебе зубной боли, ни геморра никакого? Я когда такое слышу - просто спрашиваю: что это за Рай такой? Что в нём делать, когда в нём никаких ограничений? Это всё равно что какую-то странную партию в шахматы играть - типа суперудобную: вы можете ходить как угодно - и вам на каждый ход аплодируют, а в конце вы неизбежно выигрываете - как бы ни играли. Но смысл игры как раз в том и состоит, чтобы напрячь силы, проявить сообразительность, получить удовольствие от превосходства своих собственных возможностей. 
> 
> Вот у меня дочь просит поиграть с ней в крестики-нолики и играет увлеченно, потому что пока не может уловить алгоритма игры, и ставя наобум значки пытается выиграть, а для меня партия изначально ясна во всех подробностях - я знаю как действовать, ибо это несложно взрослому человеку. Но сколь несложно, столь же и неинтересно. Я решительно не понимаю ванильных мечт о беспроблемном Рае - там тупо нечего делать. 
> 
> Нет, ясно почему люди мечтают о таком - такие мечтатели получили слишком много опыта неудач, не смогли адаптироваться, не нашли себе интересного занятия, в котором бы чувствовали азарт. Да и общество наше акцентирует внимание на конечном результате, а не на процессе. Как превозносят успех, и как редко заглядывают в историю этого успеха - вы копните судьбу любого успеха - это же не вдруг всё достигается. И достигается чаще всего потому, что человеку нравился сам процесс. Вон тот же Уоррен Баффет - человек баснословно богат, но почему? Да его просто вставляли сделки, он и предметами роскоши-то никогда толком не пользовался - ездит на старом автомобиле, живет в старом доме - и счастлив он не от того, что у него бабла много, а от того, что он делает то, что ему нравится.
> ...


 Может страх смерти и заставляет людей чем то увлечься в этой жизни.
Опять же реализоваться , доказать себе, устроить некий процесс увлекательный.
Это проходили уже.
Состояние увлечения чем либо напоминает невроз. Периодическая стимуляция эндорфином в случае успеха
чередуется с периодами повышенной активности и изнурения. А также состоянием постоянной озабоченности.
Можно и трудоголиком стать тоже выход. 
Так и живут люди. Делай что нибудь , увлекись, по сторонам не смотри. Тогда и не так больно.
Вроде при деле и некогда херней мается.
В Буддизме есть колесо Сансары (страдания) Там по периметру человечки нарисованы и все что- то делают.
Как муравьи. Совет конечно хороший - эффективный.
Если у тебя болит зуб - врежь камнем себе по яйцам. О зубе сразу забудешь. Это так, согласен.
Что касается нереализованности, прошлого и тд - да я и не парился никогда.
Жил как хотел, а мне много и не надо было. Еда, одежда и свобода и чтобы трогали поменьше.
Сейчас поприжало и появился выбор. Стоит упираться дальше или нет?
Если бы не прижало - так бы и жил спокойно. Ездил , куда хотел. Хотел работал, хотел не работал
(если деньги были)
Но - лафа кончилась. Тогда зачем бороться с жизнью? Вопрос то простой.
Очень надеюсь на полное прекращение. Нет тебя и нет проблем. Исчез, испарился, ничто.

----------


## konstantin1971

> Жаль, *konstantin1971*, что рано от нас уходите. Приятный вы человек.
> 
> 
> 
> Если бы не кабинку, а таблетку, чтобы выпил - и как будто умер естественной смертью, например от сердечного приступа. Неприятно всё же, если родственники узнают, что ты самоубился.


 Сейчас жду машину - договорился там с газелью у соседа. Освободится , отвезет.
Он знает куда - там сложно проехать, поэтому жду его.
Вот жалко, что запрещено обсуждать способы. Если таблеточку - родственники все равно узнают.
(эпилог нам паталогоанатомы напишут)
НО, сколько народу зря мучается - страшно подумать !
Никому ничего не скажу , пытливый ум найдет.
Есть там хорошие и быстрые вещества.
Но, никому ничего не говорил.

----------


## NEET

> У этой истории есть продолжение.
> ---Прошел мужик немного. И остановился - а ведь малец то прав!
> Кинул он камень . Разогнулся и внимательно огляделся. 
> ---Как я раньше- то не додумался?---подумал мужик.
> Легко отталкиваясь от земли, он побежал к обрыву и прыгнул.
> 
> Конец.


 Как мне рассказал потом этот "малец" (а он был уже в почтенном возрасте), мужик этот не упал. Оказалось, что под камнем скрывалась пара белоснежных крыльев, которые, раскрывшись в воздухе, подняли страдальца в небо. "Клянусь, - говорит. - Своими глазами видел, как мужик этот, смеясь, поднялся в небо."

----------


## konstantin1971

> Как мне рассказал потом этот "малец" (а он был уже в почтенном возрасте), мужик этот не упал. Оказалось, что под камнем скрывалась пара белоснежных крыльев, которые, раскрывшись в воздухе, подняли страдальца в небо. "Клянусь, - говорит. - Своими глазами видел, как мужик этот, смеясь, поднялся в небо."


 Какая прелесть! Все хорошо.
Обычно реальность гораздо прозаичнее.
И хреновее на вкус и цвет.
Про душу только не надо. Меня потряхивает и от температуры и от напряжения. Страшно.
Кто там говорил, что самоубийцы слабые люди? Пришлось купить водки - на всякий случай.
Сейчас не время пить. Надо перевезти все и подготовить. Сосед будет через часа два.
Но обратного хода уже нет.
Перед стартом , чувствую придется хорошенько накатить.
Я читал , что заключенные в концлагерях кричали от радости, когда их привозили в Дахау.
Теперь все понятно.

----------


## NEET

> Какая прелесть! Все хорошо.
> Обычно реальность гораздо прозаичнее.
> И хреновее на вкус и цвет.


 Реальность неописуема. Вся проза - всего-лишь плод воображения автора.

Удачи вам  :Smile:

----------


## pipetkin32

> форуме много молодежи моложе 16 лет. Да и до 20 (итд)многие из них отличаются импульсивностью. если вам наплевать на людей, если вам безразлично, не уведете ли вы с собой в могилу еще кого-нибудь, - это ваше личное дело. Но, как вы могли заметить, я придерживаюсь другой позиции.


   Я с тебя прозреваю,неужели ты думаешь у школьника зашедшего в инет и на этот сайт не хватит ума погуглить о способах СУ?

----------


## qwe

> Меня потряхивает и от температуры и от напряжения. Страшно.


 организм и интуиция всеми силами сигналят... вы дали своему уму пойти против себя.




> Я с тебя прозреваю,неужели ты думаешь у школьника зашедшего в инет и на этот сайт не хватит ума погуглить о способах СУ?


 Это мой выбор. если вы понимаете, что такое выбор. выбор не пересматривают.

Если кому-то так неймется на тот свет - есть личные сообщения.

----------


## Aare

> Я с тебя прозреваю,неужели ты думаешь у школьника зашедшего в инет и на этот сайт не хватит ума погуглить о способах СУ?


 Частенько не хватает. Травятся же всякой ерундой - аспирином, валокордином, донормилом, уксусом, а то и витамином C. Или вены режут. Причем так, чтобы просто кровью замарать все побольше, а результата нет.
Так что нет, в самом деле лучше не надо писать что на самом деле делать надо.

----------


## pipetkin32

> Это мой выбор. если вы понимаете, что такое выбор. выбор не пересматривают.


  No comments
 Я тебя еще раз спрошу,человек способный включить комп и выйти в инет,хватит ли у него таланта воспользоваться поиском в гугле?
 А выбрать ты можешь что угодно,например лбом в стену давить,это не значит что ты ее продавишь
  Человек на дваче неск часов обещал выпилиться,потом сделал онлайн-трансляцию собственного повешения
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_iLnjAm5R90
,кто-то вроде в полицию звонил,в норм стране успели бы по IP вычислить и выехать по адресу,а у нас всем насрать,никто и не пошевелился
  Представь как ты смотришься на фоне всего этого своими перестукиваниями с модерами

----------


## pipetkin32

> Частенько не хватает. Травятся же всякой ерундой - аспирином, валокордином, донормилом, уксусом, а то и витамином C. Или вены режут. Причем так, чтобы просто кровью замарать все побольше, а результата нет.
> Так что нет, в самом деле лучше не надо писать что на самом деле делать надо.


   Тю,так это спонтанный суицид,эти люди в большинстве не планировали ничего подобного,и последний раз перед СУ заходя в инет они постили фоточки вконтакте,а не сидели на СУ-форумах и гуглили способы выпила,естественно они не в теме

----------


## qwe

> Я тебя еще раз спрошу,человек способный включить комп и выйти в инет,хватит ли у него таланта воспользоваться поиском в гугле?


 это не означает, что он способен найти то, что нужно) то, на что он в итоге решится итп




> А выбрать ты можешь что угодно,например лбом в стену давить,это не значит что ты ее продавишь
> Представь как ты смотришься на фоне всего этого своими перестукиваниями с модерами


 постараюсь это пережить - прошу прощения за каламбур)

Вы не в курсе, я знаю, что вы не в курсе. А у меня есть основания.
Константину страшно. Когда время приходит - не страшно. спокойно. Потому что все сделано и все закончилось. Понимаете? потому что смерть - природный процесс. 
если традиционная медицина чего-то не лечит, это не означает, что вариантов нет вообще. есть НЕтрадиционная медицина. Надо разобраться с каким-то конфликтом в себе.

----------


## Aare

> Представь как ты смотришься на фоне всего этого своими перестукиваниями с модерами


 Она смотрится лучше тех людей, не?))

----------


## pipetkin32

> Она смотрится лучше тех людей, не?))


    Лучше
 Но она лицемерит,мы здесь должны быть априори нейтральны к другим пользователям
 А все ее нейтральность видна в подписи,это просто смешно  ....
  Даже ничтожным ненужным людишкам доказывает что надо жить вопреки всему

----------


## qwe

> Но она лицемерит


 и в чем же я лицемерю? и, интересно, зачем?

----------


## pipetkin32

> и в чем же я лицемерю? и, интересно, зачем?


   Мы здесь должны быть априори нейтральны к другим пользователям
А все ее нейтральность видна в подписи,это просто смешно ....
Даже ничтожным ненужным людишкам доказывает что надо жить вопреки всему

----------


## Aare

> Даже ничтожным ненужным людишкам


 Это например политики, бюрократы, страховые агенты и рекламщики. А на форуме их вроде нет, просто обычные несчастные люди.

----------


## qwe

> Мы здесь должны быть априори нейтральны к другим пользователям
> А все ее нейтральность видна в подписи,это просто смешно ....
> Даже ничтожным ненужным людишкам доказывает что надо жить вопреки всему


 Кому должны? Почему должны быть нейтральны? Чтобы легче умирать было? так это вы считаете, что самоубиться стоит, а не я.

У любого человека есть мнение, как и у меня. все высказались. Если я скажу что-то другое - это и будет лицемерием. потому что я так считаю.
Я его оскорбляю?  Я ему сочувствую, для меня нормально кому-то сочувствовать.

Мой жизненный опыт отличается от вашего. поставьте себе где-то отметку. и я им руководствуюсь.

Не "надо жить, вопреки всему". а для меня данный конкретный случай очевиден. кто для вас ничтожный - это ваше субъективное, отнюдь не нейтральное отношение.  :Wink:

----------


## qwe

*pipetkin32*,
молодого человека с отрезанными почками не помните? лето-начало осени. Так вот, он уже не боялся. Когда человек дошел до кондиции, он не будет извращаться - тупым кухонным ножем сделает все, что нужно. потому что идет к цели кратчайшим путем.

----------


## pipetkin32

> Кому должны? Почему должны быть нейтральны? Чтобы легче умирать было? так это вы считаете, что самоубиться стоит, а не я.
> 
> У любого человека есть мнение, как и у меня. все высказались. Если я скажу что-то другое - это и будет лицемерием. потому что я так считаю.
> Я его оскорбляю?  Я ему сочувствую, для меня нормально кому-то сочувствовать.
> 
> Мой жизненный опыт отличается от вашего. поставьте себе где-то отметку. и я им руководствуюсь.
> 
> Не "надо жить, вопреки всему". а для меня данный конкретный случай очевиден. кто для вас ничтожный - это ваше субъективное, отнюдь не нейтральное отношение.


    Можешь похлопотать чтоб меня навсегда забанили по IP?
  Часто чувствую себя на грани самоубийства,мож это станет последней каплей,буду рад если поможешь

----------


## brusnika

> Можешь похлопотать чтоб меня навсегда забанили по IP?
>   Часто чувствую себя на грани самоубийства,мож это станет последней каплей,буду рад если поможешь


 обратитесь к модераторам с просьбой о блокировке  вашего акка.

----------


## qwe

> Можешь похлопотать чтоб меня навсегда забанили по IP?
>   Часто чувствую себя на грани самоубийства,мож это станет последней каплей,буду рад если поможешь


 спасибо за интересное предложение. Всегда мечтала поспособствовать самоубийству. это новый ценный опыт для меня))

Депрессию лечили бы.

----------


## pipetkin32

> обратитесь к модераторам с просьбой о блокировке  вашего акка.


   Не катит,хочу чтоб пинком под зад на ровном месте,нужен негатив

----------


## pipetkin32

> Депрессию лечили бы.


  Как лечить?
 У нас же спецов в психиатрии нет,как и в других областях
 А если где и есть,такие бабки берут,а у меня мать больна раком и диабетом

----------


## pipetkin32

> спасибо за интересное предложение. Всегда мечтала поспособствовать самоубийству. это новый ценный опыт для меня))


  Могу и дом переписать
 Но тут уж баном не отделаешься,придется хотя бы инъекцию сделать

----------


## qwe

> Как лечить?
>  У нас же спецов в психиатрии нет,как и в других областях
>  А если где и есть,такие бабки берут,а у меня мать больна раком и диабетом


 ко мне попроситесь - договоримся)

----------


## qwe

> Могу и дом переписать
>  Но тут уж баном не отделаешься,придется хотя бы инъекцию сделать


 вот счастье)

----------


## pipetkin32

> ко мне попроситесь - договоримся)


  Хорошая шутка   :Big Grin: 
 Прикинь скольким бы ты в реале помогла,пока тут пустозвонишь
 Видела статистику самоубийств за год?

----------


## qwe

> Хорошая шутка  
>  Прикинь скольким бы ты в реале помогла,пока тут пустозвонишь
>  Видела статистику самоубийств за год?


 помочь можно только тому, кто сам обратился)

Почему шутка? Час в неделю вам выделю. Я книгу пишу про выход из депрессии - вы в контексте.
я здесь не пустозвоню. я здесь научилась  :Wink:

----------


## Aare

> Могу и дом переписать
>  Но тут уж баном не отделаешься,придется хотя бы инъекцию сделать


 Так переписи мне, а то рассказываешь только

----------


## pipetkin32

> Так переписи мне, а то рассказываешь только


  Я имел ввиду досрочный самовыпил,раньше матушки,уже нет сил ждать
 А ей куда идти?Выгнать на улицу онкобольную старуху?

----------


## brusnika

> Не катит,хочу чтоб пинком под зад на ровном месте,нужен негатив


 в реале искать  негатив не пробовал и пинка  для себя  под зад там же?

----------


## June

> Даже ничтожным ненужным людишкам доказывает что надо жить вопреки всему


 Выглядит, как 100500я попытка достучаться до совести социопата, в надежде на то, что она спрятана где-то глубже и просто не так стучал). Ты, вероятно, считаешь, что у всех людей есть совесть, и до неё можно достучаться. По аналогии, потому что она есть у тебя и у тех, кто тебя воспитывал. Но у социопатов нет совести. Её вообще нет, даже очень глубоко. Это главная особенность социопатического типа личности.

----------


## qwe

> Выглядит, как 100500я попытка достучаться до совести социопата


 какие интересные у вас ассоциации) возможно еще какие-то есть?
Понимания, правда, нет...

----------


## brusnika

..

----------


## qwe

> June  
> Социопатом ты называешь автора или pipetkinа32 ? И причём тут вообще совесть ? Честно, не поняла..


 он никого не называет социопатом. он приводит образное сравнение, в своем неповторимом стиле))

----------


## June

> June  
> Социопатом ты называешь автора или pipetkinа32 ? И причём тут вообще совесть ? Честно, не поняла..


 *pipetkin32* социофоб. Социопатом я назвал *qwe*. В процитированном мной послании *pipetkin32* обращается к *qwe*, пытаясь её усовестить, что совершенно бесполезно.

Если интересно, почитай про социопатический тип личности. Социопаты лишь играют совесть, как артист играет роль в спектакле. Но как только спектакль заканчивается, заканчивается и роль. 

Автор темы совесть не играет. Она у него есть. Заботится о бывшей, хотя никаких личных выгод не получит. Это не игра на публику. *pipetkin32*, судя по тому, что пишет, тоже человек с совестью.

----------


## brusnika

..

----------


## June

> Откуда ты знаешь, что qwe социопат ? Она тебе личную свою справку предоставляла ? Ты ведь тоже не врач,чтобы ставить "диагнозы"..И вообще как по мне это не этичное поведение у тебя, извини..


 Да, я не врач. Тут ты права. Но я же не лезу к *qwe* со скальпелем в руке.

Просто вижу, что *pipetkin32* идёт на минное поле, по которому я сам уже прошёл, и поэтому пытаюсь его предостеречь. Мне кажется, это этично.




> pipetkin32 человек с такой огромной"совестью", что всех вокруг называет ненужными никчёмными людишками.


 Из того, что я читал, у меня сложилось мнение, что он лишь себя таким называет.

Если смотреть на дела, а не на слова, то *pipetkin32* мать больную не бросает, хотя и мечтает покинуть этот мир каждый день. Это ярче всяких слов говорит о человеке.




> в какой-то из тем подробно описывает как он " трахал свою "зазнобу"


 Думаю, он просто не знал, что это кому-нибудь может показаться неэтичным. Ты написала, теперь будет знать.

----------


## brusnika

..

----------


## qwe

> Социопатом я назвал *qwe*. В процитированном мной послании *pipetkin32* обращается к *qwe*, пытаясь её усовестить, что совершенно бесполезно.


 Вот это интрига  :Big Grin: 
Социопат, *Джун*, это тот, кто расходится с вами во мнениях, надо полагать? вы, ведь, не можете ошибаться в принципе, вы всегда правы на 100%?)

А как вы определяете, есть у меня сострадание или нет? по каким критериям? любопытно. Чем мерять будем?
Например, в детстве я собирала всех голубей присмерти во дворе, котов и собак. потом, правда бросила, когда поняла, что на всех меня не хватит. Вы уже по стопам Дементия пошли... еще немного абсурда - и перегоните.

Эту ссылочку уже вам показывала, кстати: http://s-teoria.niirus.ru/?page_id=25 Вчитайтесь, и стоит отслеживать у себя перегибы.
хуже то, что когда кто-то настойчиво путает свои ассоциации с реальностью, ему рано или поздно, таки ставят диагноз "шизофрения"...

Вы, *Джун*, на работе, наверное не за деньги работаете? святым духом питаетесь наверное? им же и за квартиру платите, на курорты ездите?)
Возможно, вам повезло и ваши родители смогли оплатить вам образование. моя мать не смогла в свое время. теперь, когда мне хорошо за 30 я восполняю пробелы в своей жизни. рада, что вы мне сочувствуете)

----------


## brusnika

..

----------


## qwe

> Почему же.. Есть и бесплатное образование..


 Конечно есть)) самообразование - практически бесплатное. Именно этим я и занимаюсь. а вот бесплатных вузов в Киеве нет и никогда не было. и интернета в те времена, если кто не в курсе)




> Согласитесь, что и вы себя неправильно ведёте, вот даже в этом конкретном случае, заранее ставя "диагноз" человеку, толком его не зная ?


 Кому я ставлю диагноз? Джуну? это не диагноз, это тип личности. И самый выраженный компонент у него, видимый невооруженным взглядом.

----------


## brusnika

..

----------


## qwe

> Я имела в виду бюджетные места в ВУЗах Киева. Насколько я знаю  они  были раньше, как сейчас не знаю...


 Туда попадали с теми же взятками, связями либо талантами и красным дипломом.

----------


## June

Мне жаль, что на этом форуме моя надежда на понимание в очередной раз разобьётся о реальность, в которой никто не читал про социопатию и читать не будет.

----------


## pipetkin32

> И такой "социофоб", что в какой-то из тем подробно описывает как он  " трахал  свою "зазнобу", поведение, мало похожее на социофоба


  Я эту девушку больше 10 лет знаю,естественно с ней чувствую не как на улице с малознакомыми людьми
 Пытался быть с ней честным,порвал отношения,не звонил/писал полгода
 Она сама меня пригласила как друга,потом мы выпили и я остался спать сам,а ночью она пришла ко мне сама догадайся зачем
 И вообще,кто ты такая чтобы судить меня по обрывкам сообщений?




> .Глупо называть себя социофобом и аутистом, а потом писАть о своих трахах и т.д., со стороны выглядит как клоун..
> П.С. И вообще нет желания его обсуждать.


  Каких трахах?
 Это единственная девушка которая меня не отвергла,других не будет до конца жизни,до нее у меня много месяцев никого не было
 Если ты и меня пытаешься кобелем назвать,то с тобой что-то явно не так

----------


## qwe

> Мне жаль, что на этом форуме моя надежда на понимание в очередной раз разобьётся о реальность, в которой никто не читал про социопатию и читать не будет.


 подготовьте адаптированный реферат, выложите - кто-нибудь обязательно прочитает.) или я вам помогу, перечислю ключевые категории - *выраженные психопаты*:

- как бы дальтоники в сфере чувств от природы. по сравнению с обычным человеком, испытывают только самые грубые эмоции. Поэтому такие проявления как сочувствие, сострадание и проч. у окружающих расценивают как лицемерие) 
- И со своей стороны, разыгрывают моральные нюансы, чтобы вписаться в понятия окружающих и добиваться своих целей. Сами же руководствуются выгодой, инстинктом самоутверждения итп
- нет понятия о дружбе, любви - есть использование. 
- склонны искать экстрим, чтобы чувствовать себя "живым". поэтому их так много (до 20%) в криминальных структурах, тюрьмах, среди аферистов и мошенников.
- никогда не смущаются будучи пойманными на вранье, "на горячем" - чувства вины не испытывают.

Очень показательно в этом смысле определение этики " Рона Хаббарда (корявенький перевод):

_"Этика просто состоит из действий, которые человек предпринимает в отношении самого себя. Это личное дело человека. Если человек этичен, это происходит по его собственному детерминизму, и он делает это сам."_

*Цитаты*: http://theme.orthodoxy.ru/scientology/lrh.html

----------


## qwe

> Когда я в раннем детсадовском возрасте столкнулся с первой агрессией, исходящей от сверстников-детсадовцев, когда у меня стали возникать первые конфликты с ними, я спросил у родителей, как мне в таких конфликтных ситуациях поступать. И кто-то из родителей, скорее всего мама, посоветовала мне просто не разговаривать с проявляющими ко мне агрессию сверстниками. Я думаю, этот совет был одним из самых разрушительных советов в моём детстве. Я, действуя в полном соответствии с маминым советом, в подростковом возрасте остался совсем один, сначала на даче, где народ был поагрессивнее, а потом и по основному месту жительства. Плюс к этому не развил ни физических, ни разговорных навыков решения конфликтов.


 А я то думаю, почему вы никогда не признаете своих ошибок - навыка нет, уходите от конфликта  :Wink:

----------


## brusnika

> Если ты и меня пытаешься кобелем назвать,то с тобой что-то явно не так


 Если ты считаешь себя кобелём o_o(твой же термин), то это твои проблемы..

----------


## June

> А как вы определяете, есть у меня сострадание или нет? по каким критериям? любопытно. Чем мерять будем?
> Например, в детстве я собирала всех голубей присмерти во дворе, котов и собак.


 Мерять буду я, а не мы. Определяю не по тому, что вы пишете о себе. Это не проверяемо. По тому, что пишете, например, обо мне.




> вы никогда не признаете своих ошибок


 Я долго пытался получить от вас признание хотя бы одной, совсем очевидной, ошибки. Так и не получил. Кстати, интересно, что о процитированном мной фрагменте вашего выступления пишут источники:




> Социопаты склонны винить жертву за их недостатки. Они никогда не признаются в своей вине и вместо этого нападают на жертву. Это ключевой фактор в любой диагностике DSM.


 что я и наблюдаю на вашем примере постоянно. *qwe*, я сейчас не пытаюсь вас вылечить, потому что я не доктор, да и социопатия не лечится. Я не пытаюсь добиться какого-то признания, потому что социопат не признается никогда. Это просто комментарий к моей позиции. Подумал, что кому-нибудь может быть интересно. На этом заканчиваю. Жду, как обычно, очередных порций яда от вас, но постараюсь выпить его молча, без дальнейших комментариев.

----------


## qwe

> Я долго пытался получить от вас признание хотя бы одной, совсем очевидной, ошибки. Так и не получил.


 пожалуйста, прямо тут хоть одну, внятно. Заждалась уже. Не подозрения ваши и накручивания, а фактическую ошибку. любого рода, 




> Кстати, интересно, что о процитированном мной фрагменте вашего выступления пишут источники:


 Вспомним последний ваш шедевр:
 если я девушке 14 лет, на которой срываются родители, доводят до истерик, с классической психосоматикой, советую пойти к психологу (потому что сама берусь за тех, кому есть 18), появляетесь вы и патетически порицаете меня: "ЗАЧЕМ ВЫ ее посылаете к психологу?!!!"

Ваш комментарий? Вы признаете свою ошибку? или еще раз объяснить популярно?

Джун, такое бывает раз в жизни - я потрачу неделю, я выпишу тут все ваши оригинальные выпады, со ссылками и пояснениями с контекстом. Я не поленюсь. Но и случая с девушкой выше достаточно, чтобы заметить как вы предвзято мыслите, когда дело касается меня.

Еще там было что-то долгое и муторное летом, я вас раз 7-8 ловила. Чудесная ваша реакция тогда (точная цитата):

- Не осилил.  :Smile: 

_Т.е. вы можете и не осилить? Вы на каком-то особом положении?  Вы можете себе позволить игнорировать собеседника, когда к вам обращаются, когда видны ваши несостыковки? Можете не нести ответственность за сказанное? Вот, шизофреники тоже на особом положении..._ 




> я сейчас не пытаюсь вас вылечить, потому что я не доктор


 я несколько раз в свое время общалась с психологом. Он же еще тестировал мой тип и определил его как шизоидный))  Поразительно, но он ни слова не говорил о социопатии. Наверное он был не компетентен и не достаточно бдителен - надо к вам его направить на консультацию) При том, что психопат при живом общении выдает себя максимум за 15 минут.




> Мерять буду я, а не мы.


 Да нет, мы  :Smile:  потому что после вас надо разбирать погрешности, как правило.




> Определяю не по тому, что вы пишете о себе. Это не проверяемо.


 Вы допускаете вероятность вранья с моей стороны?  :Smile: 


----------------------



> Жду, как обычно, очередных порций яда от вас, но постараюсь выпить его *молча, без дальнейших комментариев*.


  :Big Grin:

----------


## pipetkin32

> Если ты считаешь себя кобелём o_o(твой же термин), то это твои проблемы..


  Нет,кобелем не считаю,это ты чего-то там нафантазировала
 Не изощряйся сильно,пытаясь оскорбить,я на подобных не обижаюсь

----------


## pipetkin32

> pipetkin32 человек с такой огромной"совестью", что всех вокруг называет ненужными никчёмными людишками.


   Любишь ты из мухи слона делать,я всех вокруг ненужными ничтожными людишками не называл,это твоя бурная фантазия тебе нарисовала
 Имелись ввиду люди которые сами о себе в подобном тоне пишут на подобных форумах
 И вообще,вот этот пост



> Мы здесь должны быть априори нейтральны к другим пользователям
> А все ее нейтральность видна в подписи,это просто смешно ....
> Даже ничтожным ненужным людишкам доказывает что надо жить вопреки всему


   Какой глаз/мозг увидел что "все вокруг ненужные и ничтожные"?

----------


## pipetkin32

> лечи свою параною.. хотя это уже запущенный случай..
> нахуй иди короче, чмо зашоренное,если нормальных слов не понимаешь.. 
> и не надо благодарностей..


   Во,уже теплее   :Big Grin: 
 И не скрываю свою зашоренность,даже темы создаю
  Но спасибо за науку,буду почаще твои посты просматривать,истину искать    :Big Grin: 
 А трехэтажные маты знаешь?Можешь послать на таком?

----------


## qwe

> но постараюсь выпить его молча, без дальнейших комментариев.


 Политика страуса.

о каком честном диалоге речь в таком случае?

----------


## qwe

> Ооуё... Кве, Джун, Брусника, Пипеткин, а без ссор никак! Чёрт, даже я уже начинаю смиряться, становлюсь равнодушным, ровнодышащим по отношению к безнравственным пиплам)


 попозируйте на контрастном фоне - все какая-то польза)




> Да и как там Константин интересно!


 ...
теперь, когда все дружно поддержали акцию - "не знаешь, что делать - убей себя" уже интересно... что же с ним?...
...
задохнулся, если не тролль.

----------


## qwe

> Даже слова мастаков жизнеутверждающих речей никак не помогут (что не в коем случае не отменяет важности их произнести) человеку решившимуся, что называется на все сто, увы.


 такие вообще редко обсуждают...

----------


## qwe

> Давно кстати заметил такую тенденцию, порой скажешь людям правду, они же не воспримут её всерьёз, а то и поржут.))


 ох уж эти люди...)

----------


## pipetkin32

> Но есть таки. Вот Пипеткин например, он столько раз твердил, что собирается самоликвидироваться, что я уже начинаю ему верить) Только право не понимаю, нафига ему в какие-то там дремучие леса уходить, впридачу зимой, да ещё и навыдумывал там всяких пристёгиваний себя к дубам, соснам) Ну и сюжет) Представляю эту картинку, ржу немогу)))


   Да тут все прсто,повешение и утопление внушают мне ужас,т к были случаи по жизни когда тонул или в драке меня придушивали,не приемлю ситуацию когда не могу вдохнуть
 Зато давно обратил внимание что когда нажрусь зимой,мне становится жарко,хочется курточку расстегнуть или вообще снять,будучи пьяным вообще не замечаю что без перчаток
 Почему зимой?А когда еще умирать от переохлаждения - в июле что ли?
 В лес подальше - чтобы не повторять ошибок суицидников,ибо чем дальше от людей - тем лучше
 Всю жизнь сторонился людей,и в последний день тоже хочу провести в одиночестве
 Пристегиваться буду чтобы потом не передумать,когда холод прижмет и возможно начну орать - никто не услышит ибо буду в лесу
 Ну и все это дело под водкой конечно,меньше 2 литров брать не буду,еще противорвотное и возможно таблетки которые в сочетании с алкоголем позволят впасть в кому или чтоб хотя бы плющило
  Кстати в свое время обдумывал разные способы суицида,при повешении тоже связал бы руки хомутиком за спиной,чтобы потом не продлевать агонию хватаясь руками за веревку

----------


## pipetkin32

> Ооуё... Кве, Джун, Брусника, Пипеткин, а без ссор никак!!


  Я с ней и не ссорился,просто видно очередное обострение у девочки ...

----------


## pipetkin32

> Всё спланировал как по нотам) Только вот по закону пакости всегда что-то да идёт не так)))


  Есть мать-старуха с неизлечимым заболеванием,не могу оставить ее одну без помощи и присмотра,да и хоронить некому ее,вот и все причины ....
 Я не Бог,не знаю когда она умрет,может через пару недель,а может через пару лет
 Если б не это - давно уже выпилился,а не сидел в инете

----------


## pipetkin32

> Верю Пипеткин верю. Меня самого это больше всего печалит, что когда-то и мои родители умрут.


   Боюсь что навлеку гнев форумчан на свою пустую голову,но порой проскальзывают мысли что скорей бы она умерла уже....
 Родителей никогда особо не любил,родился в неблагополучной семье,нищета,побои,постоянные ссоры и истерики - все это с с самого детства было
  Но некое чувство жалости осталось,и именно это держит
 Вот такой я кусок говна .....

----------


## qwe

> Но некое чувство жалости осталось,и именно это держит


 Вы можете себе приколоть на стене возле кровати бумажку с одним словом: "психотерапия"?)
И понаблюдать с месяц свои мысли по этому поводу?

----------


## pipetkin32

> Вы можете себе приколоть на стене возле кровати бумажку с одним словом: "психотерапия"?)
> И понаблюдать с месяц свои мысли по этому поводу?


  Уже приколол,мыслей не наблюдаю ...

----------


## qwe

> Уже приколол,мыслей не наблюдаю ...


 Вообще нет мыслей?)) Люди годами стремятся к этому состоянию...

----------


## pipetkin32

> Вообще нет мыслей?)) Люди годами стремятся к этому состоянию...


   Ну вот,опять бред начинается?.....
  Не думаю что кто-либо в здравом рассудке к подобному стремится
 Имел ввиду какие-то новые мысли,страрые о никчемности жизни,потерянном времени,нищей старости в полном забвении и одиночестве никто не отменял

----------


## qwe

> Не думаю что кто-либо в здравом рассудке к подобному стремится


 Вы не поверите, для продвинутых практик - это базовое условие. Не старайтесь - не поймете))




> Имел ввиду какие-то новые мысли,страрые о никчемности жизни,потерянном времени,нищей старости в полном забвении и одиночестве никто не отменял


 психотерапию бы...

это вам: http://srclickpro.ru/click/c0lEcfdymhPb2HP  :Smile:  _а ссылка уже не работает..._

----------


## pipetkin32

> это вам:


  А что там было?
 Ссылка на безрецептурную барбитуру или советы по усовершенствованию суицида переохлаждением?

----------


## qwe

> А что там было?
>  Ссылка на безрецептурную барбитуру или советы по усовершенствованию суицида переохлаждением?


 По усовершенствованию) книжечка. Теперь могу только в скайп прислать.

----------


## Aare

> А что там было?
>  Ссылка на безрецептурную барбитуру


 Это что, валокордин что ли?)) он рецептурен?

----------


## pipetkin32

> Это что, валокордин что ли?)) он рецептурен?


  Не,думал она мне по старой дружбе кинула ссылочку с каким-нибудь нембуталом
 А в реале она тоже смерти моей хочет,но посредством своих платных сеансов

----------


## qwe

> А в реале она тоже смерти моей хочет,но посредством своих платных сеансов


 Какая мне польза от вашей смерти?

----------


## Ponti

> Какая мне польза от вашей смерти?


 Ну, видимо для коллекции)

----------


## qwe

> Ну, видимо для коллекции)


 да вы еще и романтик)

----------


## Tenebris

Год назад можно сказать при мне выбросился сосед со своего балкона, дед в другой комнате слышал как тело несколько раз обо что-то стукнулось пока летело ((( Когда мы смотрели на его тело с балкона потом, я чувствовала огромную жалость  к этому самоубийце, и еще где-то внутри было ощущение что его душа сейчас очень напугана , смятена... И конечно что он сейчас очень хорошо понимает что натворил, и как неправ был. Вот в этих "приглючившихся" чувствах я уверена очень, это весьма похоже на тяжкий осадок внутри если обидишь кого-то. Потом переспрашиваешь и в самом деле обиделся. Вот так же и тут, не кажется мне что это надумано мной, так оно и было ... мужик этот несчастный после содеянного раскаивался очень. 
Он примерно твоих лет был,  может чуть старше. 
Не надо этого делать!
Как угодно заставьте себя отказаться, встряхнуться, выйти из этого состояния.

----------


## insomniakk

и мне киньте, пожалуйста в лс

----------


## smirnov0721

А куда ТС делся, что, все?
konstantin1971 - если ты еще здесь отпишись мне, что то в ЛС не могу отправить.

----------


## Joffrey

Если кому то уважаемый konstantin1971 напишит способ, перешлите или напишите мне в лс. Заранее благодарю.

----------

